# MTB Park Hürtgenwald...



## Raoul Sous (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute.

Sicher haben einige mitbekommen, dass da was im Busch ist. Es haben ja auch öffentliche Veranstaltungen stattgefunden.
Es ist nun offiziell, dass ein kleiner Verein unterstützt durch weitere Vereine an der Ausschreibung teilgenommen hat.

Es war ein Marathon gewisse Dinge zu bearbeiten, auf den Weg zu bringen und es hat ne ganze Menge Kraft und Arbeit gekostet.

Nachdem mit einer Mehrheit der Bau beschlossen wurde und sämtliche Zweifel ausgeräumt werden konnten gibt es neue Hürden.

Ihr könnt im Artikel des Vereins "Nordeifel Gravity e.V." und auch in der Stellungnahme des "Radsportbezirk Aachen e.V." lesen was Sache ist.

Wir sind seit langem brandheiss darauf endlich mit der Öffentlichkeits Arbeit zu beginnen und weitere Leute in das Projekt zu involvieren. Wir hoffen, dass es bald los geht.

Wer Interesse daran hat uns zu unterstützen, der kann gerne seine sachliche Meinung an den Landrat des Kreises Düren, an die Zeitung oder das Radio schicken. Die Leute sind uns wohl gesonnen!

Besten Gruß,
Raoul


Nordeifel Gravity:

"Stellungnahme 13.10.2014
Sehr geehrter Herr Spelthahn,
der Vorstand des Nordeifel Gravity e.V. nimmt wie folgt Stellung zum Zeitungsartikel von
Samstag, 11. Oktober 2014 / Dürener Zeitung / Lokaltitel Düren / Seite 15
„Dem Bikepark läuft langsam die Zeit davon“.
Wir sind der Verein der die Betreiberschaft für den Bikepark in Hürtgenwald anstrebt und
stehen bereits in Vorverhandlungen mit dem Kreis Düren.
Unser Verein gründete sich 2011 mit der Absicht dem Fahren auf illegalen Strecken ein
Ende zu bereiten, indem aktiv an der Schaffung einer legalen Strecke gearbeitet wird.
Im Jahre 2012 trafen sich erstmalig Mitglieder der Vereine aus dem Radsportbezirk Aachen
am „Runden Tisch MTB“ und es wurde thematisiert, dass die stark anwachsende Zahl der
Sportler im Bereich Mountainbike Downhill und Freeride schon bald zu Konflikten mit der
Natur und anderen Waldnutzern führen könnte.
Als dann im Winter 2012 eine Infoveranstaltung zu dem Projekt „Crossing Nature“ stattfand
waren wir begeistert, dass uns sowas an diesem Punkt entgegenkam, da auch von der
Schaffung eines Bikeparks berichtet wurde
Wir begleiteten die Entwicklung des Projekts aufmerksam und unterstützen die Planung mit
unserem speziellen Wissen nach Kräften.
Als im April diesen Jahres die Ausschreibung zum Bau und Betrieb dieses Projekts erfolgte,
beschloss der Verein gemeinsam in Kooperationen mit weiteren Vereinen eine umfangreiche
Umstrukturierung, so dass dieser Betrieb durch den Verein gegebenenfalls ehrenamtlich
übernommen werden könnte.
Nachdem wir teils über Monate samt schlafloser Nächte damit beschäftigt waren Rechte und
Pflichten zu studieren und umfangreiche Konzeptausarbeitungen zu fertigen, sowie
Kooperationsgrundlagen zu schaffen, wurde es uns möglich in der Ausschreibung durch
mehrere Instanzen ein Konzept vorzulegen, mit dem der Kreis Düren als Besitzer der Anlage
einverstanden war.
Wir haben den hohen Arbeits- und vor allem Kostenaufwand zu den Umweltgutachten
verfolgt und auch selber viel Input geleistet und beraten, wenn es um Sport-fachliche
Informationen ging. Aufgrund weiterer Artenschutzgutachten, deren Notwendigkeit im
Endeffekt auch von Fachleuten in Frage gestellt wurde, wurde bereits zwei Mal die
Zuschlagfrist verlängert.
In direkter Nähe zu dem geplanten Gebiet zwischen Vossenack und Simonskall verläuft die
K36, sowie weitere, teils höher frequentierte Straßen, deren Lärmeinfluss den anderen
Waldnutzern, wie Wanderern, Jägern oder Reitern die Erholung in Ruhe und Natur nicht
madig machen. Mountainbiker werden dies auch nicht ändern.
Die Zeitungsartikel sind wahr: Die Zeit läuft davon. Wir haben uns aus Artenschutzgründen
selber ein Zeitfenster zum Bau des Parks bis Dezember gesetzt um der Natur die Winterruhe zu gönnen. Bis August 2015 soll der Park Betrieb laufen. Dazu gehört noch weitere Arbeit
wie Probebetrieb und Fertigstellung einzelner Arbeiten im Bereich des Parks.
Die Kooperationen mit dem Forst, dem Kreis, den Kommunen, der ULB, dem Radsportbezirk
Aachen, dem Eifelverein, dem Tourismusverband und einer Vielzahl anderer Vereine und
Institutionen sind zum Teil schon erfolgt, oder eine Kontaktaufnahme unsererseits steht
bereits in den Startlöchern.
So macht es uns traurig, dass nun eine Einzelperson, nachdem ihm die Argumente auf dem
Sachgebiet ausgegangen sind, nun durch unnötige Klagen und die Inkaufnahme der
immensen Verschwendung von Steuergeldern in Form unserer Fördermittel versucht das
Projekt zu kippen, bzw. uns die Arbeit damit zu erschweren.
Im Sinne des BUND oder NABU wird das Verhalten schon lange nicht mehr sein. Im
Gegenteil! Eigentlich müssten die Beseitigung illegaler Nutzungen und die Bündelung des
Radsports im Sinne der Naturschützer sein.
Ich weise noch einmal darauf hin, dass durch die Ausweisung des Nationalparks gerade und
insbesondere der Mountainbike-Sport aus einem sehr großen Gebiet verdrängt wurde und
es einhellige Meinung aller Akteure war, im Nationalparkumfeld ein entsprechendes Angebot
zu schaffen. An dieses Versprechen möchten wir auch die Naturschutzverbände erinnern.
Unser Verein verfolgt ein großes Interesse dem Umweltschutz beizutragen und einzelne
Mitglieder sind im Umweltschutz aktiv. Die geplante Naturerziehung in Kooperation mit
Schulen und Jugendämtern stehen in den Startlöchern.
Wir fragen uns, welche Interessen Herr Linder eigentlich verfolgt? Die des Naturschutzes,
wie oben ausgeführt, können es ja wohl nicht sein. Sind Kreis- und Landesverband eigentlich
informiert über die in jeglicher Hinsicht destruktive Haltung des Herrn Linder?
Das Beispiel der Schaffung eines Bikeparks am Dreiländerpunkt in Aachen hat bewiesen,
dass das illegale Befahren und Bauen von Strecken im Aachener Wald immens
abgenommen hat. Es ist eine Lenkung erfolgt und auf dem Gelände finden bereits Kurse und
Seminare statt. Aus der Vereinsgeschichte ist ein Förderprogramm in der Kijuze entstanden.
Die Wanderer und Touristen um den Dreiländer Punkt stört der Bikepark auch nicht. Im
Gegenteil ist die Resonanz dort positiv. Und Lärm machen ein Rad und sein Reiter sowieso
nur in geringstem Maße.
Als Bieter, mit dem schon Verhandlungsrunden stattgefunden haben und Verträge
ausgearbeitet wurden, fragen wir uns, warum die Zuschlagsfrist nun bereits zum zweiten Mal
verlängert werden musste und warum der Vertragsabschluss weiter hinaus gezögert wird.
Wie kann es sein, dass durch das Handeln einer Privatperson ein von allen mit getragenes
und öffentlich gefördertes Projekt mit überregionaler Bedeutung torpediert wird?
Wir erwarten, zeitnah mit dem Bau und Betrieb des Bikeparks beauftragt zu werden! Wir
möchten die von uns gesteckten Ziele, die dem Interesse des Kreises Düren, dem Forst als
Eigentümer und dem Naturschutz verschrieben sind, im Sinne von 700 in Vereinen
organisierten Bikern umsetzen.
Für den Vorstand, mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc Boltersdorf und Marco Schröder"



Stellungnahme des Radsportbezirk Aachen:

		   "Stellungnahme 12.10.2014


Der Radsportbezirk Aachen e.V. nimmt wie folgt Stellung zum Zeitungsartikel von Samstag, 11. Oktober 2014

Dürener Zeitung / Lokaltitel Düren / Seite 15

„Dem Bikepark läuft langsam die Zeit davon“


Der Artikel beschreibt zutreffend, dass den umfangreichen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen in Bezug auf Naturschutz umfassend nachgekommen wurde. Nun wurde durch Herrn Linder als Privatperson, der für den BUND im Landschaftsbeirat sitzt, eine erneute Eingabe bei der Bezirksregierung und bei Landesministerien eingereicht, die der Schaffung des Bikeparks im Rahmen des Projekts „Crossing Nature“ wieder eine Hürde in den Weg stellt.

In diesem Fall wird die Prüfung der baurechtlichen Grundlage für die Baugenehmigung verlangt. Ihm dürfte bewusst sein, dass diese weitere zeitliche Aufschiebung das Zeitfenster zum Bau des Parks weiter schmälert und den Planern die Arbeit drastisch erschwert.

Ein Verein der sich auf die Ausschreibung beworben hat und in den Startlöchern zum Streckenbau steht will auf freiwilliger Basis maximal bis Dezember diesen Jahres fertig sein, damit die Tiere in dem Bereich nicht im Winter unnötig gestört werden. Bis August 2015 muss der Park in Betrieb sein, da ansonsten die Landesmittel gestrichen würden. Nachdem durch die Belange zwei Eingaben bereits zwei Zeitaufschübe erfolgt waren, kommt es nun gegebenenfalls zum nächsten.


Der Kreis Düren hat ein Artenschutzgutachten der Stufe 1 sowie ergänzend der Stufe 2 für verschiedene Arten sowie eine Konfliktanalyse „Wildkatze“ erstellen lassen. Zudem wird im Rahmen des Eingriffs durch den Bau der ökologische Ausgleich erfolgen. Diese Gutachten haben jeden Zweifel ausgeräumt, dass der Bikepark der Natur in dem Gebiet zwischen Vossenack und Simonskall, nahe der bereits vorhandenen, intensiv genutzten, Infrastruktur, schaden könnte.

Es erfolgten somit Ausgaben allein für Gutachten aus Steuermitteln und EU-Fördertöpfen von nahezu 30.000 € im Sinne des Naturschutzes.


Denn auch auf dem Mountainbike suchen die Menschen Erholung, Naturnähe und Ruhe.

Die Weichen zur Naturerziehung wurden bereits durch einzelne Vereine innerhalb des Radsportbezirks Aachen gestellt.

Kooperationen mit dem Forst NRW, dem Eifelverein, dem Tourismusverband und vielen anderen stehen in den Startlöchern und werden nun wieder vereitelt.

Die Vereine suchen zudem die Konfliktvermeidung mit anderen Waldnutzern, wie Wanderern, Jägern und Reitern. Die Schaffung einer adäquaten Sportstätte würde die Eifel auch für junge Menschen attraktivieren und dafür sorgen, dass der Bau illegaler Strecken abnimmt.


Ein ähnliches Projekt hat in Aachen gute Erfolge erzielt. Die Frequentierung der Wege im Aachener Stadtwald durch Mountainbikes aus dem Bereich des Downhill und Freeride hat drastisch abgenommen. Im Bereich des Waldes am Dreiländer Eck ist eine Strecke entstanden, die die dortigen Wanderer nicht beeinträchtigt.


Der Radsportbezirk Aachen e.V. war im Projektverlauf am runden Tisch Eifel durch den Vorsitzenden Klaus Wißmann vertreten. Nach den Gesprächen ist es nun umso verwunderlicher, dass nach aller Abstimmung nun solche Mittel genutzt werden um die Arbeit zu beeinträchtigen.


Aus dem Artikel geht hervor, dass Herr Linder in dieser Sache nun unabhängig vom BUND handelt. So stellen wir uns die Frage, warum jemand zunächst als Umweltschützer auftritt um im Anschluss diesen Umweltschutz aktiv zu beeinträchtigen, indem Naturerziehung, Lenkung zur Konfliktvermeidung und Entlastung illegal genutzter Gebiete aktiv beeinträchtigt werden.


Wir können nicht nachvollziehen das die Planung des Projektes und deren Durchführung gegenüber dem Kreis Düren und der überwachenden Behörde Bezirksregierung so leicht in Frage zu stellen ist.  Wer unterstützt jetzt 700 aktive und junge Menschen, die den Mountainbike-Sport, verbunden mit einem intensiven Naturerleben, legal ausüben möchten?




Mit sportlichen Grüßen




Raoul Sous

Koordinator Medien"


EDIT: Hier noch der besagte Artikel in der Zeitung:

http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...m-die-zeit-davon-1.934422#commentsForm-626715


----------



## Emilio (14. Oktober 2014)

Für alle die nicht aus dem Kreis Düren kommen:
Herr Spelthahn ist der Landrat des Kreises. Wir warten auf seine Unterschrift unter dem Projektvertrag, vorher kann mit dem Bau nicht begonnen werden!

Grüße aus X-au

Marco
Nordeifel Gravity e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (6. November 2014)

Bin gestern durch Zufall auf eure FB Seite gestoßen und bin begeistert von eurem Vorhaben! Gehört hatte ich schon einmal davon, aber in erster Linie dachte ich da an ein Lieblos Projekt der Stadt. 

Kann man euch beim Bau unterstützen?


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2014)

Ihr macht einen Bombenjob, Jungens Wie weit kann ein Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag bei Nordeifel Gravity in das Projekt geleitet werden?
Bei grünem Licht wären ein paar Termine für Arbeits-WE sicher eine gute Sache um der Gemeinschaft und der Wirtschaft (in Form vonne
recht mau vor sich hinliegenden Ortsgastronomie) mal zu zeigen welch Rohdiamant da wartet...
@marco : hat die Lokalgastronomie eine Vorstellung bekommen von wegen BikerMenu für 8,95 - Apfelschorle inklusive?
Ride on, jetz' erss recht! der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2014)

Da hab' ich doch noch einen für Euch....


----------



## muschi (18. November 2014)

MacHartmann war auf Entdeckungsreise im Park.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2013/11/bikepark-in-hurtgenwald.html


----------



## NiaLux (18. November 2014)

Wie immer super Bericht


----------



## sp247 (26. November 2014)

Super Sache - weiterhin noch viel Erfolg für das Projekt !
Schade das es immer einzelne Personen gibt die einem Steine in den Weg werfen.


----------



## chiefrock (26. November 2014)

@Raoul Sous 
Richtig gute Aktion! 

Finde aber den immer wieder auftauchenden Hinweis zur Vereinsmitgliedschaft etwas verwirrend. Daher mal direkt gefragt:
Wer darf denn nun dort fahren? Jeder oder nur Vereinsmitglieder? Kostet das dann Eintritt oder ist das das ganze wie ein Flowtrail zu verstehen (z.B. Bad Ems, Stromberg...)

Sorry falls ich irgendwo die Antworten zu meinen Fragen übersehen haben sollte.

Grüße.


----------



## SebDuderino (26. November 2014)

@chiefrock 

Bin zwar kein Vereinsmitglied, habe mich aber auf der FB Seite mal umgeschaut. Also die Eröffnung ist für das Frühjahr 2014 geplant und es soll wohl ein öffentlicher Bikepark werden (mit Eintrittspreis). Es ist auch ein Shuttle Service geplant, genauere Infos folgen mit der Zeit. Am besten hier nachschauen https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity, dann verpasst du nichts


----------



## chiefrock (27. November 2014)

SebDuderino schrieb:


> @chiefrock
> 
> Bin zwar kein Vereinsmitglied, habe mich aber auf der FB Seite mal umgeschaut. Also die Eröffnung ist für das Frühjahr 2014 geplant und es soll wohl ein öffentlicher Bikepark werden (mit Eintrittspreis). Es ist auch ein Shuttle Service geplant, genauere Infos folgen mit der Zeit. Am besten hier nachschauen https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity, dann verpasst du nichts



Danke für die Zusammenfassung FB Seite.



Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Botje (27. November 2014)

Super! Bin gespannt!


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

Alles schön und gut mit dem Vorhaben Bikepark. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden. Tolle Sache.

Aber:
*Ich will nicht gezwungen werden in einem verfi%§ten Bikeparkreservat als Mountainbike-Indiander fahren zu müssen.*

Und so ganz uneigennützig scheint mir das nu auch nicht zu sein.
Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass ich diskriminiert werde dafür dass ich mich in der freien Natur nicht mehr aufhalten darf.
Man darf doch dem ganzen nicht klein bei geben, in dem man sich freiwillig in einen Bikepark zurück zieht, für den ich auch noch zahlen muss. Mir geht es da nicht um die paar Mark, es geht mir drum, dass ich hier in den Wäldern aufgewachsen bin, dort schon MTB gefahren bin als die Meisten nicht mal wussten was das überhaupt ist.

Und nun?
Ich darf nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald fahren?

Ich bin der Meinung die ganze "Community" geht hier den falschen Weg und ein Kompromiss mit diesem Schwachsinn des MTB Verbots in deutschen Wäldern und den Schwachsinnigen, die sowas verlangen und einführen ist vollkommen falsch.

Da man in der Regel mit solchen Vollhonks, die das Verbot angeleiert haben,  nicht reden kann, sollte man mit gleichen Mitteln einmal zeigen, wie das so ist, wenn man verboten wird.
Was ist mit meinen Rechten? Offensichtlich habe ich keine mehr.

Daher sollte man eher mal prüfen lassen, wie man ebenso das Wandern in den Wäldern verbieten kann, denn Wanderer richten nach meiner Beobachtung mehr schaden an, als Mountainbiker:

Wanderer
- sind oft in Gruppen unterwegs und unterhalten / verhalten sich gerne mal laut
- lassen gerne mal Müll rumliegen
- verlassen die Wege öfter als MTB Fahrer um Ihre Notdurft zu verrichten, zu sehen "was es dort hinten gibt" und aus anderen Gründen, treten dabei ins Unterholz und betreten die eigentlichen Waldflächen
- Verschmutzen die Umwelt mit Ihren Autopendeleien und parken auf den Waldparkplätzen, wohingegen MTBler gern das Auto komplett stehen lassen und mit dem Rad in den Wald fahren
- nehmen Material mit aus dem Wald

Es gibt meines Erachtens nach in der Anzahl mehr und von der Gewichtung her eher den Grund *Wanderern den Aufenthalt im Wald zu verbieten.*
- Man sollte mal in diese Richtung maschieren, mal sehen wie sich die Herrschaften uns MTBlern gegenüber verhalten, wenn Sie selbst und Ihre Klientel mal die Angeprangerten sind. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der einzige Weg wie man den Ignoranten den Weg weisen kann. Wer alleine so einen Mist wie ein Rad-Verbot anleiert, mit dem ist doch sowiso nicht vernünftig zu reden. So jemand will keine Argumente hören. Man kann solchen Menschen nur mit der eigenen Medizin beikommen, oder mit Gewalt.

Gibt es irgendeinen Anwalt hier der sich mit sowas auskennt?
Was sind eigentlich die konkreten Gründe für das Radverbot in den Wäldern und wo stehen diese gerichtlich und gesetzlich festgesetzt?
Auf welcher Grundlage ist das zu erklären?

Kann ich ein Waldgebiet kaufen und Wanderern den Zutritt verweigern?
Wenn ja, würde ich genau das machen.

Also, Bikepark finde ich gut und dass es auch was kostet den zu Unterhalten steht außer Frage.
Ich finde nur, dass man doch nicht ausweichen darf auschließlich.


----------



## chiefrock (28. November 2014)

@Pornocchio
Wo kann man nachlesen, dass rund um dieses Projekt (Hürtgenwald) das Biken jetzt oder bald verboten ist?

Ansonsten... Alter.. geht's noch? Haben fast Wochenende und trotzdem so unentspannt?

Grüße.


----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> ...
> Aber:
> *Ich will nicht gezwungen werden in einem verfi%§ten Bikeparkreservat als Mountainbike-Indiander fahren zu müssen.*
> ...



Ich auch nicht. Was es dafür aber bringen soll, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, erschließt sich mir nicht, zumal Wanderer sicher nicht diejenigen sind, denen wir Wegsperrungen zu verdanken haben.

Abgesehen davon ist das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer in NRW doch im allgemeinen recht vernünftig geregelt?


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> @Pornocchio
> Wo kann man nachlesen, dass rund um dieses Projekt (Hürtgenwald) das Biken jetzt oder bald verboten ist?
> 
> Ansonsten... Alter.. geht's noch? Haben fast Wochenende und trotzdem so unentspannt?
> ...


Naturpark Nordeifel ist großenteils für MTB Fahrer gesperrt. Trails fast alle, nur noch Forstautobahnen.
Es rennen ne Menge "Ranger" rum die einen ständig anpöbeln, teils Personalien haben wollen und mich anzeigen.
Dann sieht man diese "Ranger" auch gern mit Wandergruppen unterwegs und über den Wald schwafeln, dabei auf den Trails wie die Ölgötzen rumstehen und das Kleinholz am Rand platt treten.
Und ich bin dann der Angeschisene, wenn ich um die Ecke komm und mal gern durch würde.

Ich bin nicht unentspannt, es ist nur so, dass diese Heuchler mir meinen Spass, meine Erholung und teils eben mein Leben damit  verderben, während sie sich selbst darüber aufregen, wenn alle Jubeljahre mal einer auf nem Fahrrad daher kommt.

Naja, dann muss man in Zukunft vielleicht pragmatisch zu nem Pedelec MTB mit 5 PS greifen und vorne nen Schneeschieber montieren, um das ganze Wanderergesocks und Ranger- und Rentnermaterial beiseite zu schieben.
Klingelchen und freundlich Grüßen hilft ja kaum mehr.

Außerdem, ich bin in den Wäldern aufgewachsen, jetzt soll ICH Platz machen in meiner eigenen Heimat, damit die Kaffeefahrten-Rentner und Lehrerexkursionteilnehmer Reihenweise in dieses faken Naturpark gekarrt werden um dumm daher zu schwätzen und den Kaffee und Kuchen der Region leerzufressen und zu saufen ?
Dann kann die GEZ ja gleich anordnen, dass ich trotz meiner Beiträge mein eigenes Wohnzimmer verlassen muss, weil dort jetzt das Musikantenstadl 7 Mal die Woche aufgezeichnet wird und ich darf nicht dabei sein.

Alles latzen, aber keine Rechte. Soviel zum Generationenvertrag.

Das ist nicht unentspannt, das ist angekotzt sein.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. November 2014)

Sorry, aber das sind doch 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Der Nationalpark Eifel als MTB-Revier und ein sich dort befindlicher Bikepark sprechen doch völlig verschiedene Gruppen an.
Somit müsste klar sein, dass es keine "Verdrängung" aus den Wäldern ist.
Sollte das so seitens Ämtern, Förstern, "Obrigkeiten" dargestellt werden, gilt es diese darauf aufmerksam zu machen.

Der Kampf Wanderer Vs Radler hat mMn hier nichts im Kontext Park zu suchen.
Dieser Krieg findet auf einem anderen Schauplatz statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

Wenn die Meinung erstmal etabliert ist, dass wir nur noch in einem Bikepark für Geld radeln dürfen sollten,
wenn viele sich einer solchen kurzsichtigen Meinung anschließen, wenn wir als Radler dem aus Obrigkeitshörigkeit auch noch anschließen,
wir in der Folge also auf einem abgesperrten Spielplatz für entmündigte Sportler und Naturliebhaber unseren Platz zugewiesen bekommen, dann dürfen wir uns bald gar nicht mehr im Wald sehen lassen, also in der "freien" Natur.


Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Sollte das so seitens Ämtern, Förstern, "Obrigkeiten" dargestellt werden, gilt es diese darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


Und genau das wird passieren, denn die naheliegende, wenn auch dümmliche Argumentation sehen diese Bürovollhonks ja exakt so:
"Ja, wat wollt Ihr denn im Walld faahren? Ihr könnt doch da in der Mounktänbeik-Park fahren gehen, dat haben wir doch extra für euch so erlaubt. Im Wald fahren? Dat jibbet net, dat is verboten".



Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sind doch 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> Der Nationalpark Eifel als MTB-Revier und ein sich dort befindlicher Bikepark sprechen doch völlig verschiedene Gruppen an.



Nein und wiso?
Ich fahre gerne Mountainbike, weil ich gern mal meine Ruhe haben will und alleine im Wald umherstreifen, also in der freien Natur und so.
Ich fahre gerne im Bikepark, mit anderen, weil ich es schätze, dass dort spezielle Strecken angelegt sind und ich mal ordentlich Leine lassen kann.
Beides kann ich gern machen, um ne Tour zu fahren gehe ich nicht in den Bikepark und weil ich die Natur liebe, will ich keine Northshoretrails in den normalen Wald schaufeln.

*Ich bin für den Bikepark*, eben darum, dass manche lieber dahin gehen um Ihre 2,4er Reifen in den Grund zu graben und wie die Irren den Berg hinab zu fliegen, *als dass Sie das in der freien Natur machen*. Das macht ja auch tierisch Spass.
Tourenbiker und CC-Marathonisti und dergleichen können aber durchaus weiterhin im normalen Wald verbleiben, in der Regel macht das rein garnichts aus.

Sagen wir mal so, man muss halt aufpassen, dass einem der Sachverhalt, die Argumente und was sonst noch ansteht nicht im Maul rumgedreht werden, oder rausgenommen und verkehrt wieder reingesteckt. Wenn man nicht den Überblick mit ein wenig gesundem Menschenverstand behält, anstatt sich bei jeder schwachsinnige Diskussion zu verlieren, bis keiner mehr weiß was er will, dann hat man schon verloren.
Und genau das tun professionelle Politiker, PR Leute, Tourismusvorteilshaber. Lügen, betrügen, schmieren, Sachverhalte verdrehen und auch noch Leute beschuldigen und Behauptungen aufstellen, die man dann erstmal wiederlegen muss.
Schnell ist man in einer Scheise drin, aus der man nicht mehr so schnell rauskommt.

*Wie wenn die Frau fragt, ob Sie dick ist, da kommste auch nicht mehr raus, wenn Du dich erstmal drauf einlässt.

Deswegen meine ich, was soll das überhaupt für eine Diskussion sein?
Da gibt es nix zu diskutieren, das ist Schwachsinn.

Zur eigentlichen Streitlage und den benutzten Vorurteilen:
Was denkt eigentlich der normale "Wähler", sprich was sind seine Vorurteile was kann man dagegen sagen?

*- Mountainbiker fahren im Wald querfeldein.*
Das ist Unsinn, durch Büsche und Sträucher fahren geht ungefähr für 5 Meter, macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, keinen Spass und ist nicht Mountainbiken, macht doch keiner sowas. Trotzdem, das denken Nicht-Mountainbiker gerne mal.
*- Die Reifen machen den empfindlichen Waldboden kaputt, wandern ist harmlos.*
Das ist nur teilweise richtig. Der Schaden ist in der Regel sehr gering und wenn ist es nichts, was die Natur nicht schnell wieder ausgleichen kann. Ein Reifen mit niedrigem Luftdruck und in Bewegung hat im Vergleich zu einem Wanderschuh mit harter Sohle eine andere Auflagefläche und berührt den Boden nur für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde, der "Impact" auf den Boden ist vergleichsweise gering.
Ein Wanderschuh hingegen, mit fester Sohle, komprimiert den Waldboden wesentlich mehr, da der Auftritt länger dauert und mit mehr Wucht eingestampft wird ( wenn wir schon so kleinkariert sein möchten, bitteschön ).
Wanderschuhabdrücke sind auch das, was wir eher abseits eines Weges finden, denn der Wanderer geht ja gern mal gucken.
Er kann auch einfach vom Weg abkommen, ein MTBler müsste sein Rad tragen, das ist ja nicht der Sinn des MTB-Fahrens.
Keiner kauft sich so ein Rad für 1000ende Euro um es querfeldein durch den Wald zu tragen.
*- Mountainbiker scheuchen das Getier im Wald auf*
In der Tat, Tiere bemerken alles was um sie herum passiert. Fährt *ein Mountainbiker* aber seiner Wege und bewegt sich mit relativer Geschwindigkeit in eine Richtung, merkt das Tier 10 Meter weiter im Unterholz das auch, beobachtet kurz die Situation und stellt schnell fest, der Mountainbiker interessiert sich nur für das was vor seinem Reifen passiert und ist schnell wieder vorbei.
*Der Wanderer* hingegen ist langsam unterwegs, oft in Gruppen, unterhält sich relativ laut, bleibt überall stehen und glotzt.
Das Tier bemerkt den Wanderer der sich ständig umschaut und durch seine Langsamkeit eben langsam immer näher kommt.
Das Tier wartet in seiner Stellung was passieren wird. Ist der Wanderer nahe dran, langsam wie er ist, guckt sich um, wird das Tier immer panischer und flüchtet aus seiner Deckung und jenachdem wie schockiert es ist, wird es zu seinen Jungen in der Schonung nicht mehr zurück kehren. Speziell wenn Wanderer die Wege verlassen, Krach machen und so weiter.

Wanderer aus der Region, die den Sinn für den Wald in die Wiege bekommen haben sind da auch nicht das Problem, die wissen sich oft zu verhalten. Das Problem sind grade die Touristen, die am WE mal eben ins Naherholungsgebiet einfallen und sich verhalten wie die Briten am Ballermann.
*Und genau für die* ist ja eben der ganze Naturpark gedacht.

Der Naturpark ist meiner Meinung nach eine Marketingmasche, das Wort Natur lässt beim Deutschen natürlich direkt die Zustimmungsglocken klingeln, ja das ist richtig. Wer einen Naturpark machen will, der hat ja Recht!
Bei dieser Argumentation und dem Ganzen werden zusätzlich direkt die ganzen Ökofuzzi-Wichtigtuer vor den Karren gespannt und ziehen diesen mit der Natur vor der Nase, wie der Esel mit der Möhre vor der Nase, blindlings im Wahnsinn, dass ist ja was tolles.

*In Wahrheit geht es nicht um Naturpark*, der ja ein Urwald sein soll. Es geht darum, dass eine Touristenmasche gespinnt wird, damit die Zahlungskräftigen Rentner und andere in die Region kommen und Ihre Pensionen in den hiesigen Kaschemmen ausgeben.
Mountainbiker werden als Störfaktor und Sündenböcke dargestellt, wenn die erstmal weg sind, dann lässt es sich gut leben.
Eine Koexistenz in beiderseitigem Dasein auf Basis von gesundem Menschenverstand ist hier gar nicht Thema.
Das Prinzip ist wie bei einer Fussball WM oder einer Einkaufmeile in der Großstadt:
Das Gesindel wird vom Platz vertrieben, damit jeder willige Konsument aus seinem drögen Wachtraum mit Portomonaie in der Hand bloss nicht aufgeschreckt wird.
Das Ganze ist nur Vorwand für Geld, Geld, Geld. Dazu werden tatsächlich sinnige Vorhaben und Argumente ( Renaturierung/Urwald ) wieder mal einfach nur benutzt.

*Beispiel*:
Argument der Wiedererschaffung des Urzustands des Waldes im "Naturpark" ( was für ein schwachsinniger Begriff, wie kann freie Natur ein Park sein? ) ist unter anderem ja, dass die alten Baumbestände und Arten wieder eingepflanzt werden sollen.
So weit so gut.
Unter diesem Argument haben die "Buddies" nun in ganz NRW Tonnenweise, Millionenfach Holz aus den Wäldern geschafft.
Prima, gleichzeitig brauchen wir ja auch immer wieder mehr Holz, trendy ist ja nen Ofen zu haben, Holz lässt sich immer gut verkaufen, aber ist ja nur im Sinne der Natur, ne ist klar.

Also, im "Nationalpark" hat man nach dem Krieg, in welchem ein regelrechter Kahlschlag stattgefunden hat, damit die Region und die anliegenden Städte Aachen, Köln, und weiter weg, was zu heizen und kochen haben.
Als der Krieg vorbei war, hat man 100erte von Menschen ( wie z.B. mein Opa und meine Mutter ) den Wald wieder aufforsten lassen, und zwar mit Mischwald und Douglasien.
Eben diese wiederstandsfähigen Douglasien sind nun auch Hauptbestandteil des Arguments.
Die Douglasie ist nicht heimisch, sie muss weg.
Gleichzeitig gibt es im Jahr 2014 ein Gutachten der Umweltbehörden gegeben, dass der deutsche Wald so krank ist wie nie zuvor.
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=deutscher Wald krank 2014
Experten raten demnach die kranken Bestände teils durch neue Bestände zu ersetzen.
Und durch was sollen diese ersetzt werden ?
Eben durch wiederstandsfähige Baumarten wie die Douglasie, die in der Eifel grad erst überall gerodet worden ist somit große Rodungsflächen hinterlassen wurden.

Das alles ist Schwachsinn.
Und Leute die so einen Schwachsinn entscheiden, die entscheiden auch ob ich durch den Wald fahren darf oder nicht.

Mein Opa war im Kermeter Waldarbeiter, damals noch mit Pferd und Axt. ( ca 70 Jahre Walderfahrung )
Meine Mutter hat den Wald als Kind aufgeforstet. (ca 70 Jahre Walderfahrung)
Ich bin mein Leben lang hier durch die Wälder gestreift und kenne jeden Ast, Weg und Stein. (ca 35 Jahre Walderfahrung)
Insgesamt haben alleine wir 3 alleine schon ca 175 Jahre Walderfahrung.
*Da muss ich mir Vorschriften machen lassen von irgendwelchen Dahergelaufenen? NEIN!*

Ich bin für den Bikepark - ich kaufe direkt eine Jahreskarte - denn das schützt auch den Wald vor unerfahrenen MTB Touris z.B.
Ich bin für die Region, Tourismuserschließung - ich komme weiter her und lass meine Kohle in den Cafes und Kneipen
Ich bin dafür das viel weniger Geld ausgegeben wird und wir meinetwegen Schilder aufstellen um die Waldbesucher daran zu erinnern:
- Verhaltet euch entsprechend, Ihr seit im Wald
- Nehmt Rücksicht Aufeinander, Wanderer und Radfahrer halten sich hier auf.
- Genießt ein Stück Natur, Viel Spass, Euer "Naturpark"
meinetwegen.

Ich bin aber gegen diese populistische Scheise seitens der Behörden, Trottel und Tünnesse die zu dämlich sind auch nur einen Funken von Zusammenhang, gemeinsane Lösung zu sehen und wahrscheinlich auch noch aus niederen und heuchlerischen Gründen wie der reinen Geldgier.
Stinkefinger hoch, wenn es nicht anders geht, gibts halt solange zivilen Ungehorsam bis dass es geht.

*Das gilt übrigens nicht nur regional, sondern das gilt alles ja ebenso für die anderen Teile in Deutschland, in denen oftmals Ähnliches passiert wie BW, Bayern, auch Österreich, überall wo Bürokraten so Ihren Hirnfurz in die Welt scheisen und einem das Leben schwer machen.

Wenn Ihre was mit meiner Ausführung anfangen könnt, kopiert es euch meinetwegen und pappt Sie der nächsten Pappnase an die Stirn.
Wenn nicht, jeder muss denken was er meint, sofern er denn überhaupt denken kann. Wer nicht kann, aber wilig ist, der kann meine Ausführung ja meinetwgen als "betreutes Denken" ansehen.

Bezahlte Schreiberlinge im Auftrag der Meinungsbeeinflussung der Massen in den sozialen Medien sollten sich schämen, sofern sie überhaupt wissen was das ist, im Fall dass das nicht der Fall ist, respektive zur Hölle fahren.


----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2014)

Du hast als Anwohner/Bewohner des Nationalparks halt die Arschkarte gezogen. Aber ansonsten sieht es doch rundrum bzw. in NRW doch gut aus. Von dir aus bist auch schnell in den Ardennen. Weniger rumheulen, mehr radfahren.


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Weniger rumheulen, mehr radfahren.


Na dann, schau´mer mal bis es Dich auch erwischt.
Gucken ob Du dann nicht noch mehr heulst als ich


----------



## rallleb (28. November 2014)

@Ponocchio
Gar nicht mal so verkehrt, wahre Worte


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Wenn die Meinung erstmal etabliert ist, dass wir nur noch in einem Bikepark für Geld radeln dürfen sollten,
> wenn viele sich einer solchen kurzsichtigen Meinung anschließen, wenn wir als Radler dem aus Obrigkeitshörigkeit auch noch anschließen,
> wir in der Folge also auf einem abgesperrten Spielplatz für entmündigte Sportler und Naturliebhaber unseren Platz zugewiesen bekommen, dann dürfen wir uns bald gar nicht mehr im Wald sehen lassen, also in der "freien" Natur.
> 
> ...




Jetz haste dich so in Rage geschrieben das de ständig Naturpark und Nationalpark verwechselst 
Ich kann deine Ansichten aber teilweise verstehen und hab mich auch als Anwohner am Nationalpark schon oft drüber aufgeregt.
Betrifft ja nicht nur uns Biker, man darf ja auch keine Pilze oder Beeren mehr sammeln, trifft also im Prinzip fast jeden der drin wohnt und seinen "alten Gewohnheiten" nachgehen möchte. Denke auch das es im Prinzip fast nur ums Geld geht ! Kahlschläge weil man den Sägewerken mehr Holz versprochen hat als geliefert werden kann und Betoniererei von Wegen an der Hirschley bestätigen das auch teilweise. Der Ansatz mit dem Urwald ist vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber wer weiss was in 500Jahren ist ? Vielleicht haben wir den ganzen Nationalpark aufgrund des mangels an Erdöl schon durch den Kamin gedrückt ?

Ich bin z.B. schon lange vor dem NationalPark dort mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen und ich lass es mir auch so einfach nicht verbieten, da wahre ich persönlich mir ein bisschen "Bestandsschutz" 

Ich gehe den Rangern halt eben aus dem Weg, sofern das geht. Man sollte es aber auch nicht auf die Spitze treiben, den je mehr man konfrontiert um so schwieriger wird das Verhältnis zwischen Biker, Wanderer und Verwaltung.

Den Bikepark in Hürtgenwald fin ich soweit auch gut, kann damit zwar wenig anfangen da ich mit der fliegenden Zunft, find's aber generell "Besucherlenkung" wesentlich besser als Verbote ! Schade findich nur das man dort nur noch gegen Geld runter fahren darf,hab ich doch früher den Trail dort auf der ein oder andern Tour eingebaut auch ohne zu springen. Die "Schieferwand des Graunes" würdeichz.B. irgendwannmal gerne meistern 

Hab da mehr befürchtung wenn dieses DürenerProjekt mit den ausgewiesenen Wegen kommt das dann dein beschriebenes Problem auftritt, dann pfeifft man uns Biker generell auf Trails an weil ja neben an super Forstautobahnen ausgewiesene MTB Strecke ist.

Jaja, man hat's nicht leicht als MTBler, aber leicht hats einen !


----------



## bobcat (1. Dezember 2014)

Außerhalb des Nationalparks ist doch alles gut.
Ist doch klasse, dass wir in NRW offiziell auf Trails mit festem Untergrund fahren dürfen.
Fehlt nur der ein oder andere Zweitausender um mal einen lägern Up- und Downhill zu fahren.


----------



## Pornocchio (2. Dezember 2014)

Wahret den Anfängen.

So heißt es doch sinnigerweise.
An der Tankstelle muss man nu auch schon für Luft zahlen.

Nationalpark, Naturpark.
Das ist alles Mist. Es ging bisher ohne Probleme, auch so, wo der Wald eben einfach nur "da" war.
Jetzt kriegt wirklich jeder Mist ein Label.

Wo kann man in Deutschland bitte noch hingehen, wo nicht einer schon ne Würstchenbude hingestellt hat?


----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2014)

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/uber-gaps-tabels-drops-und-andere.html#more


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2014)

Jung Junge, die nehmen ja richtig Geld in die Hand


----------



## Pornocchio (10. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jung Junge, die nehmen ja richtig Geld in die Hand




Rad ist schon fertig umgebaut - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




5 Urlaubstage vorgesichert - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Übernachtung in der Nähe klargemacht - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zusätzliche Krankenversicherung abgeschlossen - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suche nach Helm und Protektoren angefangen - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bargeld für Eintritt liegt bereit - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Testament in Vorbereitung - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kann meinetwegen bald losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2014)

bist du auch schon vereinsmitglied?


----------



## Pornocchio (10. Dezember 2014)

Muss man sein ( zu Anfang ) oder? ( Zumindest bis der "Verein" dann kommerziell umgewandelt wird. )

Da hat man gelernt, als "Firma" hätte es vielleicht Proteste gegeben, wie damals beim Versuch das Kraftwerk an den Rursee zu stellen.

Also, ich muss ein Vereinsmitglied werden. Wo gibt´s den Antrag?


----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2014)

konnte es jetzt nicht irgendwo finden, da es aber in aachen, die das ganze projekt ja wohl unterstützt haben, auch so ist würde ich es mal vermuten. ggf. gibts auch gasttickets wie in aachen?

aber allein schon aus den gründen des versicherungsschutzes wird es wohl bei so einer strecke nicht ohne verein gehen.

http://www.nordeifel-gravity.de/


----------



## Pornocchio (10. Dezember 2014)

Danke, ich werde dann mal sehen, wird ja kein Problem sein, dass ich da Mitglied werde.
Oder nehmen die keinen geisteskranken Schwerverbrecher mit bewachtem Ausgang?


----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2014)

Denke das klappt solang du eben den lenker gerade halten kannst und treten 



			
				Nordeifel-Gravity schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns darf grundsätzlich jeder mitmachen – unabhängig von Alter und Können. Egal ob Downhill, Freeride, BMX, oder Dirt, wer gute Laune mitbringt, nicht rumpöbelt und zumindest in der Lage ist, den Lenker gerade zu halten und die Pedale über einen längeren Zeitraum auf kreisrunder Bahn zu bewegen ist bei uns richtig. Technik und die Kondition steigen oder fallen dann naturgemäß mit dem Trainingsumfang. Außerhalb des offiziellen Programms treffen wir uns aber auch nach Lust und Laune im kleinen Kreis.
> 
> *Was bietet der Verein:*
> - Eigener Dirtpark (Bilder in der Gallery)
> ...


----------



## chiefrock (10. Dezember 2014)

SebDuderino schrieb:


> @chiefrock
> 
> Bin zwar kein Vereinsmitglied, habe mich aber auf der FB Seite mal umgeschaut. Also die Eröffnung ist für das Frühjahr 2014 geplant und es soll wohl ein öffentlicher Bikepark werden (mit Eintrittspreis). Es ist auch ein Shuttle Service geplant, genauere Infos folgen mit der Zeit. Am besten hier nachschauen https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity, dann verpasst du nichts


 
Auch wenn die Initiatoren wohl ein Verein sind, klingt das hier nicht nach pflicht zur Mitgliedschaft. Habe auch noch nirgends einen Hinweis gefunden, dass man nur als Vereinsmitglied da fahren darf.
Auf FB wird auch in einem Post seitens NordeifelGravity recht deutlich erklärt, dass es wie in jedem anderen Park Tages und Jahrestickets geben wird. vereinsmitglieder haben dann wohl auch die Möglichkeit, vergünstigt an Jahrestickets zu kommen...

Grüße.


----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2014)

Dann müsste es ja auch ne Betreibergesellschaft geben? Das kannse ja schlecht als Privatmann machen und als Verein geht das ja auch nicht 

Naja, schauen wir mal. Infos sind halt recht spärlich


----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> konnte es jetzt nicht irgendwo finden, da es aber in aachen, die das ganze projekt ja wohl unterstützt haben, auch so ist würde ich es mal vermuten. ggf. gibts auch gasttickets wie in aachen?
> 
> aber allein schon aus den gründen des versicherungsschutzes wird es wohl bei so einer strecke nicht ohne verein gehen.
> 
> http://www.nordeifel-gravity.de/





toastet schrieb:


> Dann müsste es ja auch ne Betreibergesellschaft geben? Das kannse ja schlecht als Privatmann machen und als Verein geht das ja auch nicht
> 
> Naja, schauen wir mal. Infos sind halt recht spärlich



Es gibt verschiedene Modelle, wie man ein derartiges Projekt betreiben kann;wichtig für den Betreiber ist, das er eine Haftpflichtversicherung bekommt.
Wie die Benutzer versichert sind oder nicht kann dem Betreiber egal sein.

Beispiel: Stromberg ist für jeden frei befahrbar - auch ohne Mitgleidschaft und oder Tageskarte.


----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2014)

Stromberg ist n Projekt der Stadt bzw eben ne öffentliche sportanlage, so wie jeder bolzplatz. Das scheint aber hier ja nicht der fall zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> Stromberg ist n Projekt der Stadt bzw eben ne öffentliche sportanlage, so wie jeder bolzplatz. Das scheint aber hier ja nicht der fall zu sein.



Das Thema hat verschiedene Aspekte, über die man gründlich nachdenken sollte. Z.B. wie man in einem Wald mit allgemeinem Betretungsrecht etwas nichtöffentlich macht, ohne einen Zaun drumherum bauen zu müssen.

Das Stromberger Modell scheint mir da wesentlich schlüssiger als das in Heidelberg, Aachen oder Rabenberg.


----------



## Pornocchio (10. Dezember 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> Dann müsste es ja auch ne Betreibergesellschaft geben? Das kannse ja schlecht als Privatmann machen und als Verein geht das ja auch nicht





Pornocchio schrieb:


> ( Zumindest bis der "Verein" dann kommerziell umgewandelt wird. )
> Da hat man gelernt, als "Firma" hätte es vielleicht Proteste gegeben, wie damals beim Versuch das Kraftwerk an den Rursee zu stellen.


----------



## Cube Lova (15. Dezember 2014)

Der Verein betreibt den  Park.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> Stromberg ist n Projekt der Stadt bzw eben ne öffentliche sportanlage, so wie jeder bolzplatz. Das scheint aber hier ja nicht der fall zu sein.



Das ist so nicht richtig ! Auch dort wird der Flowtrail über einen Verein betrieben/instand gesetzt etc.-> http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/der-verein

Ich persönlich wage mal zu behaupten das es nicht einen Trailpark/Bikepark gibt der von einer öffentlichen Instutition/Stadt betrieben wird, die würden nie und nimmer das Riskiko übernehmen.

Der Flowtrail wird soweit ich weiss über Sponsoring und über den Verein finanziert daher auch kostenloses befahren.
Was man in Vossenack auch machen könnte, aber das ist jedem Verein selber überlassen.
Dazu könnte man den "Bikepark" dann als "Flowtrail" zertifizieren lassen von der DIMB, dazu muss er aber deren Richtlinien in Sachen Sicherheit, Gefälle, Unterbrechungen etc. entsprechen.
-> http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/kriterien_flowtrail_120701_handout.pdf
Hat den Vorteil das man das Prädikat "Flowtrail" als Werbemittel nutzen kann und schon ein bisschen was an Sponsoren Gelder bekommen. Weiss das weil wir uns bis vor kurzem mit einem Flowtrail in Nettersheim beschäftigt haben, leider haben dort die Leute die jetzt Verantwortung übernehmen müssten den Schwanz eingezogen sonst hätte da jetzt vielleicht auch schon der Bagger stehen können. Von Seiten der Stadt jedenfalls hatte das Projekt zuspruch erhalten, schade !

Aber denke mal die Jungens wollen sich die Strecke für dieeigene Nutzung bauen können von daher sicherlich legitim das die sich dann von "nicht-Mitgliedern" bisschen was an Geld verlangen, können ja keine Unsummen sein. Von daher ... ride on


----------



## Trailhunter72 (16. Dezember 2014)

So wie ich das sehe, wird der Bikepark zwar vom Verein Nordeifel Gravity betrieben, soll aber für die öffentliche Nutzung zur Verfügung stehen.
Dann gelten alle Rechte und Pflichten, wie bei jeden anderem Bikepark auch.
Auf der Homepage, http://www.mtb-park-huertgenwald.de/ ,die noch bearbeitet wird, ist jedenfalls von Öffnungszeiten und Preisen die Rede, so dass ich von einer kostenpflichtige Nutzung auch für Nicht-Vereinsmitgliedern ausgehe.
Sollte ich falsch liegen, bitte ich um eine korrekte Darstellung des Sachverhaltes.

Unabhängig davon, spreche ich den Organisatoren, den Trail-Buildern und allen anderen involvierten Personen, meinen meinen größten Respekt für dieses Projekt aus - super Arbeit !!!


----------



## dieterAschmitz (4. Januar 2015)

Ich freu mich drauf.
Respekt den Aktiven !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_87 (19. Januar 2015)

Wir waren gestern mal an der Strecke und haben uns das angeschaut. 
Das ganze war ein Gemisch aus Reizüberflutung und Enttäuschung 

Für mich sieht es so aus als ob da ein Homespot für jemanden gebaut wurde und nicht für ein breites Publikum. 
Ist vielleicht auch so gewollt...
Die Freeride ist sehr Sprunglastig, schreckt mich aber trotzdem ab wegen der Höhe und Weite die man da abliefern muss.
Bei der Downhill Strecke das gleiche. Auch Sprunglastig aufgebaut nur fehlen mir da Downhill Elemente. 

Ich komme in Winterberg gut zurecht, doch was ich da gesehen habe lässt mich als blutigen Anfänger da stehen. 


Ansonsten super gebaut das ganze, keine Frage! 
Abwarten was noch kommt... 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Pornocchio (19. Januar 2015)

....paar ( viele ) Chickenways für mich einbauen bitte ! .


----------



## Chris_87 (19. Januar 2015)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> ....paar ( viele ) Chickenways für mich einbauen bitte ! .


Dann musst du den Singletrail fahren. Das ist der große Chickenway


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Januar 2015)

Chris_87 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal an der Strecke und haben uns das angeschaut.
> Das ganze war ein Gemisch aus Reizüberflutung und Enttäuschung
> 
> Für mich sieht es so aus als ob da ein Homespot für jemanden gebaut wurde und nicht für ein breites Publikum.
> ...




Tjaaaaa...., ich würde mal sagen: Vorbild sind internationale Bikeparks. Kein Wunder, warum in Whistler 13 und 45 jährige über 10 m Sprünge whippen. Sowas gibts hier halt nicht in Deutschland.

Insofern: Endlich mal ein Park, der die Grenzen verschiebt!


----------



## chiefrock (19. Januar 2015)

Chris_87 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal an der Strecke und haben uns das angeschaut.
> Das ganze war ein Gemisch aus Reizüberflutung und Enttäuschung
> 
> Für mich sieht es so aus als ob da ein Homespot für jemanden gebaut wurde und nicht für ein breites Publikum.
> ...


 
Oh das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Aber abwarten und muss ich mir selbst dann mal ansehen.
Winterberg ist ja eienlich auch nicht für Sprünge bekannt, zumindest hab ich bei Freeride und DH nicht besonders viele vor Augen. Wenn man in Hürtgenwald jetzt aber die alten WiBe Road Gaps übertrumpft wird man wohl kaum ein breiteres Publikum finden bzw ansprechen.

Na ich bin mal gespannt. Wenn die Sprünge ähnlich wie z.B. in Bad Ems dimensioniert wurden, dann wird das spaßig.

Grüße.


----------



## Cube Lova (19. Januar 2015)

Zur Anfängerfreundlichkeit kann ich nur sagen:
Der Park richtet sich an die ganze Bandbreite der MTB'Ler und an alles Könnensstufen: es gibt keinen einzigen Double. An den Roadgaps befinden sich Chickenways. Neben einem großen Table ist häufig auch ein kleinerer. Alle Strecke sind sehr breit gebaut. 

Die Strecken wurden aber bewusst so gebaut, dass auch diejenigen die den Sport pushen wollen auf ihre Kosten kommen und das Fahrer jeder Könnenstufe sich schnell und effektiv steigern können. (Beispiel: in WiBe springen lernen , auch große speien ist nicht ).
Dazu kommt dass sich die Strecken vom Design und  "Flow" her an den Parks in Übersee orientieren. Das heißt hauptsächlich das sich auch Fahrer der "unteren" Könnensstufen Easy an "größerem" versuchen können. Es gibt keine Do or die Stunts. Der Park distanziert sich bewusst vom Streckendesign bewusst von einigen deutschen Parks.

In diesem Sinne
Happy Trails


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Januar 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dass sich die Strecken vom Design und  "Flow" her an den Parks in Übersee orientieren. Das heißt hauptsächlich das sich auch Fahrer der "unteren" Könnensstufen Easy an "größerem" versuchen können. Es gibt keine Do or die Stunts. Der Park distanziert sich bewusst vom Streckendesign bewusst von einigen deutschen Parks.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> Happy Trails



...und das ist auch gut so und erscheint in meinen Augen als genau der richtige Weg. Wenn man mal in Übersee war, dann ist man erstaunt, was man in drei Tagen Bikepark für Leistungsschritte machen kann.
Wenn der Park nur ansatzweise ähnlich gut gebaut ist wie "moderne" Jumplines ala Dirt Merchant, dann wird der Park enorm gut und jeder wird davon profitieren!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. Januar 2015)

Und jeder darf sich natürlich verbessen und das geht nur mit einer guten Herausforderung. Also üben, üben und üben! Ist alles keine Zauberei.


----------



## Botje (19. Januar 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Do or die Stunts. Der Park distanziert sich bewusst vom Streckendesign bewusst von einigen deutschen Parks.



nice! Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger im bereich Sprunge und habe in WiBe schon etwas geübt, das war nicht so schwierig. Gut zu hören das er hier noch eine Herausforderung gibt UND anfängerfreundlich ist!


----------



## H5N1Martin (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Leider finde ich keine Info darüber ab wann man diesen Park befahren kann.
Ist da schon etwas bekannt?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube das wissen sie selber noch nicht, aber du kannst sie ja mal fragen: [email protected]

mit Infos wird sehr sparsam umgegangen. Wir hatten für unseren Bericht mal angefragt (damit wir nichts falsches schreiben), aber da wird alles nur abgeblockt. Schade...


----------



## Stemminator (1. Februar 2015)

Im Frühjahr 2015 soll der Park aufmachen,  weiteres wird wohl demnächst noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## H5N1Martin (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich das hier kurz frage, bin neue hier.
Aber gibt es sonst Alternativen so Raum düren/Aachen wo man fahren/trainieren kann. Momentan fahre ich die Aachener trails im Wald


----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. Februar 2015)

klar!

Malmedy
Filthytrails
BP Aachen


----------



## H5N1Martin (1. Februar 2015)

Wie sind die Parks für Anfänger? Ich kann den wheelie und buny hop. Die trails in Aachen stellen eigentlich keine Probleme für mich wobei ich null Erfahrungen beim springen habe.
Den Jazz trail zb finde ich extrem gut.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. Februar 2015)

Ausprobieren bzw. guck dir Videos an zb. youtube. Die Entscheidung kann ich, dir nicht abnehmen / für dich pauschal treffen!


----------



## Stemminator (10. März 2015)

N'abend, 
gibt es schon irgend welche Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Zwibi11 (15. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, jemand schon eine Ne Info bezüglich des freigabedatums ? Find leider keine Infos auf der Seite


----------



## muschi (15. März 2015)

Das weiss der liebe Gott. Es wird spannend gemacht, perfekter Cliffhanger damit die Speichelfäden immer länger werden.
Es gibt hier schon Leute vor lauter Hufe scharren schon Wanderwege beschädigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (15. März 2015)

scheibar gabs keine baugenehmigung VOR dem baubeginn , und nun machen ein paar waldretter streß  --> soweit die gerüchte
Mal sehen was es für Reaktionen darauf gibt )


----------



## Zwibi11 (15. März 2015)

Es war ja immer die Aussage "Frühjahr 2015" so langsam könnten die Etwas  genauer werden


----------



## Zwibi11 (15. März 2015)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> scheibar gabs keine baugenehmigung VOR dem baubeginn , und nun machen ein paar waldretter streß  --> soweit die gerüchte
> Mal sehen was es für Reaktionen darauf gibt )



Wenn die Gerüchteküche stimmt dann wäre das ganz schön mutig ohne Genehmigung nen Park in den Wald zu bauen aber dan wäre es garnicht so weit gekommen. Hab schon von einigen gehört das die Arbeiten schon abgeschlossen sind die nur auf passendes wetter warten um den Park freizugebn. Dem scheint ja nicht so


----------



## muschi (15. März 2015)

Das ist mir ganz neu, ich dachte es sind alle Genehmigungen da. So wurde es kommuniziert.


----------



## NiaLux (15. März 2015)

http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/mobi...iss-des-bikeparks-1.1046512?redir=checkmobile

Leider ja.


----------



## Zwibi11 (15. März 2015)

Man muss doch was Gegen die ökofutzis tun können. 
Die Landesverbände fordern doch Forderungen muss man nicht nachgehen, hoffen wir das beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (15. März 2015)

https://nrw.nabu.de/news/2015/18526.html


Grüße.


----------



## Botje (15. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2015)

> Erklärtes Ziel der Gemeinde sei es, in Verbindung mit dem Hochseilklettergarten, dem Mountainbikestreckennetz und weiteren touristischen Angeboten in Simonskall einen „Konzentrationsbereich touristischer Einrichtungen


 
Siehste @muschi da ham wir den Finger am richtigen Loch gehabt ! Ghettoisierung ist angesagt !!!



> Mit der Erhöhung der Nutzungsfrequenz steigen nicht nur die Störungen im Plangebiet sondern auch die illegalen Off-Road-Aktivitäten im Umfeld.


 
Könnte man auch als Unterstellung werten oder gibt's da Zahlen zu ?



> Sie forderten daher die Einstellung der Bauleitplanung sowie der Förderung dieses Projektes mit EU- und Landesmitteln und den Rückbau des Bike-Parks


 
Na dann mal viel Spass, der bikepark wird wohl noch länger nicht zu befahren sein !


----------



## mw.dd (16. März 2015)

> https://nrw.nabu.de/news/2015/18526.html
> ...
> Trotz Widerspruchs zu raumplanerischen wie Schutzgebietsbestimmungen wurde in Hürtgenwald ein Bike-Park in ein LSG gebaut...



Wenn das stimmt, frage ich mich allerdings, was sich Erbauer und Genehmiger dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Zwibi11 (16. März 2015)

Wenn das alles stimmt haben die nen Haufen Geld in den Sand gesetzt, wer weis ob die damit durch kommen


----------



## 2014macHartmann (18. März 2015)

krass!


----------



## muschi (20. März 2015)

Hier mal die aktuelle Erklärung von Nordeifel Gravity e.v. von heute.

Hi Leute,

es hat natürlich Gründe warum wir so lange nichts mehr bzgl. dem
Bikepark kommuniziert haben. Zur Zeit kursieren auch sehr viele Gerüchte, die nicht alle der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Fakt ist, wir verfügen über eine rechtskräftige Baugenehmigung.
Die Flächennutzungsplanänderung läuft auf Hochtouren und wir genießen die volle Rückendeckung der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald und des Kreises Düren.

In den kommenden Wochen werden wir bzgl. der aktuellen Situation eine Pressekonferenz abhalten. Wir hoffen den Park bald eröffnen zu können.

Bitte habt bis dahin noch etwas Geduld.

rideOn!


----------



## larres (24. März 2015)

Ein Grund warum noch nicht eröffnet ist, wird auch sein, dass die Strasse noch gar nicht fertig gestellt ist. (Von Simonskall nach Vossenack hoch.)


----------



## Flying_legend (28. März 2015)

Mir wurde gesagt sommer ist der fertig


----------



## five40 (28. März 2015)

@Flying_legend

jetzt ist es neutral.

[edit: Zitat-Posting wurde verändert]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_legend (28. März 2015)

besser @five40 ?


----------



## Trailhunter72 (28. März 2015)

Vom Aussehen der Umweltschützer auf deren Charkter zu schließen und evtl. zu beleidigen, ist nicht die feine Art und macht die Sache nicht besser.

Ich kenne nicht genügend Hintergrunde aber auf der Homepage der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald http://www.huertgenwald.de/de/wirtschaft-bauen/10-aenderung-flaechennutzungsplan-bike-park/ liest sich das jetzt erstmal alles weniger dramatisch.
Bitte pdf. am Seitenende beachten.


Demnach hatte die Öffentlichkeit bis zum 17.3. die Möglichkeit, Einsicht in die Planungsunterlagen zu nehmen und ggf. Stellungsnahmen schriftlich einzureichen.
Sollte davon Gebrauch gemacht worden sein, ist es doch normal, dass sich alles noch etwas verzögert.

_Beim NABU ist zu lesen:
Trotz Widerspruchs zu raumplanerischen wie Schutzgebietsbestimmungen wurde in Hürtgenwald ein Bike-Park in ein LSG gebaut. 
Nun soll mit einer nachträglichen Flächennutzungsplanänderung das Vorgehen legalisiert werden._

Wenn das alles, trotz einiger Verzögerungen so durchgeht, wie die Gemeinde Hürtgenwald sich das vorstellt,  ist doch alles ok?!
Also warten wir mal in Ruhe ab.

Oder wo liegt der Casus knacksus im der "Causa Bikepark"?
Wenn jemand mehr Infos hat, möge man sie uns bitte mitteilen.

Einen Kritikpunkt der NABU teile ich allerdings:
_*"Mit der Erhöhung der Nutzungsfrequenz steigen* nicht nur die Störungen im Plangebiet sondern _*auch die illegalen Off-Road-Aktivitäten im Umfeld."*
Lasst uns alle, die Naturschützer eines Besseren belehren und das Abkürzen von Wanderwegen und zunehmede "Shredderei", besonders im Gebiet rund um Nideggen, einstellen!
Besonders die "DH-Rennen" auf den bekannten Wanderwegen, mit Zeitvergleich über Strava, sollten ein schnelles Ende finden!


----------



## Flying_legend (28. März 2015)

Ja sorry hat gerade einfach Wut , habs ja auch wieder weg gemacht


----------



## five40 (28. März 2015)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Besonders die "DH-Rennen" auf den bekannten Wanderwegen, mit Zeitvergleich über Strava, sollten ein schnelles Ende finden!


AFAIK braucht nur einer einen Streckenabschnitt markieren und alle Strava-User werden gestoppt. Daher müssen nicht alle "aktiv" daran teilgenommen haben. Übel wird mir bei dem Gedanken, wenn daraus ein Journalist einen einseitigen scheinbar faktenbasierten Bericht schreibt.


----------



## muschi (28. März 2015)

hier zum lesen


----------



## Trailhunter72 (28. März 2015)

five40 schrieb:


> AFAIK braucht nur einer einen Streckenabschnitt markieren und alle Strava-User werden gestoppt. Daher müssen nicht alle "aktiv" daran teilgenommen haben. Übel wird mir bei dem Gedanken, wenn daraus ein Journalist einen einseitigen scheinbar faktenbasierten Bericht schreibt.



ok, das wusste ich nicht.
Sieht man sich aber die Zeiten und Durchschittsgeschwindigkeiten an, so weiß man, dass zumindest die Top 10 dort richtig Gas gegeben hat.
Das geht wohl nur mit wenig Rücksichtnahme auf die Natur und Wanderer!


----------



## Trailhunter72 (28. März 2015)

@muschi 
Danke für die Info


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> hier zum lesen
> Anhang anzeigen 373315



Super, Glückwunsch an den Nordeifel Gravity e.V.!
Ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf die Eröffnung der Strecke!


----------



## Zwibi11 (1. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute gibt es was neues bezüglich der Eröffnung? 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (1. Juni 2015)

Nordeifel Gravity e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> *! UNTERSTÜTZUNG BIKEPARK !*
> 
> Hi Leute,
> nächsten Donnerstag (04.06.2015, Feiertag), findet im Bikepark eine Rettungsübung statt. Die Übung ist von äußerster Wichtigkeit, da wir während des Betriebs immer drei Leute vor Ort haben müssen, die an dieser Übung teilgenommen haben. Nur mit EURER Unterstützung kann ein reibungsloser Bikepark Betrieb garantiert werden und das sollte doch in unser aller Interesse liegen. Umso mehr Leute dabei sind, desto flexibler können wir mit euch allen planen und wie unten bereits beschrieben fällt die "Arbeitszeit" für jeden geringer aus. Wie gesagt, wir benötigen die Unterstützung von euch ALLEN.
> ...


----------



## Cube Lova (1. Juni 2015)

Ran da Leute!


----------



## chiefrock (30. Juni 2015)

Wieder fast ein Monat rum.... nachdem ich am WE mal wieder feststellen musste, wie weit Bad Ems und alle anderen alternativen entfernt sind.... Gibt es jetzt eigentlich einen Eröffnungstermin? Wetter ist Mega, Bike und Schuhe sind geputzt... so langsam könnte es doch mal los gehen, oder? 

Grüße.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2015)

... man munkelt es habe am Wochenende einen ersten Vereinsinternen Probelauf gegeben ... aber nix genaues weis man nicht !


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, den hats wohl gegeben. 
Hatte als Vereinsmitglied auch ne Einladung bekommen, konnte aber leider nicht.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. Juni 2015)

jo - da war der Dirk schneller
Probelauf hats gegeben - war aber auch nicht am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2015)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> jo - da war der Dirk schneller
> Probelauf hats gegeben - war aber auch nicht am Start



Hihihì, wenigstens einmal schneller   ;-))))
Denke ich werde am WE mal da hin radeln, und schauen wie es aussieht.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. Juni 2015)

@Dirk Nennen 

das wird aber eine warme Anfahrt.

Meld dich mal - evt können wir ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2015)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> 
> das wird aber eine warme Anfahrt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cube Lova (30. Juni 2015)

Servus Leute 

Ich bitte zur Kenntnis zu nehmen: angucken kein Thema. Befahren strengstens verboten! Das ist im Interesse aller die das Ding möglichst schnell rocken wollen. Man sollte den Personen die da mit einer Menge Herzblut hinter stecken und ne Menge ihrer Freizeit rein stecken insofern so auch den gebührenden Respekt entgegenbringen und sich an das Fahrverbot halten. Ich vermeise an dieser Stelle darauf das der betreibende Verein dort Hausrecht besitzt und Verweise aussprechen kann. der Verein kann also in seinem Ermessen entscheiden Leute, die "erwischt wurden" bspw. Vom laufenden Betrieb auszuschließen und schlimmstenfalls dem Park zu verweisen.

Ich spreche das Thema hier explizit noch einmal an, da es in jüngerer Vergangenheit wiederholt zu Verstößen gegen das Fahrverbot gekommen ist.

Man schadet damit nicht nur denjenigen die artig auf die baldige Eröffnung warten, sondern auch sich selbst.

In diesem Sinne.

Das warten loht sich! Und gewartet werden muss nicht mehr lange, soviel sei gesagt


----------



## muschi (30. Juni 2015)

Der neuste Stand ist das bei Zuwiderhandlung Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch erstattet wird und die Polizei sofort hinzugezogen wird.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (30. Juni 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Der neuste Stand ist das bei Zuwiderhandlung Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch erstattet wird und die Polizei sofort hinzugezogen wird.



Hey, habe doch nur geschrieben, ich fahr mal "schauen", da muss man doch nicht direkt so drauf hauen. ;-(


----------



## muschi (30. Juni 2015)

Nein Dirk, ich wollte dir nix. War gar nicht gegen dich. Ich habe nur das weitergeben was mir über Facebook und Email mitgeteilt wurde. Ich kann aber die Reaktion der Verantwortlichen verstehen, es steht zu viel auf dem Spiel, und es gibt immer noch Gegner die auf Gelegenheiten warten den Bikepark zu verhindern.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. Juni 2015)

.....nur geschrieben, ich fahr mal "*schauen*", ......

Jo - aber schauen ist ja was was mit dem Auge passiert  - oder wie oder was

es wurde NICHT von fahren geschrieben!

Also - relax , alles wird gut.

Die Probefahrt wahr ja anscheinend sehr nett - und wir freuen uns auf die Eröffnung. Also - Schönes WE

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn Deutscheland nich so ein land voller A-Kriecher wäre müssten die Erbauer erst gar nich zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen weils einfach völlig egal wäre. Armes Deutscheland, da kann ich den verein auch verstehen


----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. Juli 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn Deutscheland nich so ein land voller A-Kriecher wäre müssten die Erbauer erst gar nich zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen weils einfach völlig egal wäre. Armes Deutscheland, da kann ich den verein auch verstehen


.......................
........
..............äh worum geht´s ? Bikepark Hürtgenwald?
Gääääähn, wenn ich 60 bin vielleicht mal fertig. Deutschlands Mühlen mahlen wenigstens 20 Jahre......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kottan- (1. Juli 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Nein Dirk, ich wollte dir nix. War gar nicht gegen dich. Ich habe nur das weitergeben was mir über Facebook und Email mitgeteilt wurde. Ich kann aber die Reaktion der Verantwortlichen verstehen, es steht zu viel auf dem Spiel, und es gibt immer noch Gegner die auf Gelegenheiten warten den Bikepark zu verhindern.


Wie erhält man denn eine Fahrberechtigung für den Park?

P. S. : Gutes Rennen in Einruhr gefahren.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Juli 2015)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Wie erhält man denn eine Fahrberechtigung für den Park?
> 
> P. S. : Gutes Rennen in Einruhr gefahren.



Meinst du mich?


----------



## -Kottan- (2. Juli 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?


Die Frage bezüglich der Zugangsberechtigung können denke ich viele hier beantworten. 
Mit Einruhr war eigentlich Muschi gemeint oder bist Du auch gefahren?


----------



## muschi (2. Juli 2015)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Wie erhält man denn eine Fahrberechtigung für den Park?
> 
> P. S. : Gutes Rennen in Einruhr gefahren.



Morgen, danke für die Blumen.
Ich selber bin ja was den Bikepark anbelangt auch auf Informationen angewiesen die ich von den Verantwortlichen bekomme. Und Informationen sind spärlich gesät. Ich weiß das es einen Probebetrieb am Samstag im Park für Mitglieder des Vereins Geländefahrrad.eV gegeben hat. Da haben rund 60Personen teilgenommen und dieser war wohl auch erfolgreich. Es soll noch diesen Sommer die Inbetriebnahme erfolgen, worüber ich genauso wie der Rest der Welt durch eine Pressemitteilung der Verantwortlichen informiert werde. Danach wird der Park für jeden zugänglich sein. Für Mitglieder der Vereine Nordeifel-gravity, BSV Profil und Geländefahrrad.eV wird es verbilligte Tickets geben, wenn meine Infos dahingehend noch richtig sind. An den Wochenenden wird es auch den angekündigten Shuttle-Service geben.

Das ist nicht viel was ich weiß aber zumindest etwas.
Hier nochmal die letzte Info von Nordeifel-Gravity vom 25.Juni

_Liebe Radsportler!
Es ist in den letzten Wochen immer wieder dazu gekommen, dass Leute trotz geschlossener Kette den "nicht fertigen" Park befahren und shuttlen. Ich weise an dieser Stelle nochmal darauf hin, dass uns dies momentan die gesamte Arbeit am Projekt extrem erschwert und wir in Zukunft leider dazu gezwungen sein werden ohne weitere Ermahnung die Polizei aufgrund von Hausfriedensbruch hinzu ziehen zu müssen. 
Habt einfach noch ein wenig Geduld. Es geht noch diesen Sommer los und alles geht in geregelten Bahnen! 
Als Ausweichmöglichkeit bieten sich die Parks Ferme Libert in Malmedy oder die Filthy Trails in Maasmechelen!_
_
_


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. Juli 2015)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Die Frage bezüglich der Zugangsberechtigung können denke ich viele hier beantworten.
> Mit Einruhr war eigentlich Muschi gemeint oder bist Du auch gefahren?



Ja, genau daher meine Frage. 
War ja auch gefahren. ;-)))


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2015)

Nur mal so ne Frage zum verständnis: wie will der Verein das umsetzen das auch nur die fahren die bezahlt haben ? Wird das Areal dann umzäumt oder gibt es dann nur einen Zugang zu den Strecken ? Ich mein im Prinzip ist das ja dann frei zugänglich und wie will man dann sicherstellen das auch nur die Leute fahren die bezahlt haben ? Wird ahrscheinlich so laufen wie auf den Flowtrails oder ? Son bisschen auf "Vertrauensbasis" ?


----------



## -Kottan- (3. Juli 2015)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ja, genau daher meine Frage.
> War ja auch gefahren. ;-)))


ok sorry - hab gesehen, das Du Mitteldistanz gefahren bist. Mir hat leider ein Stock den Umwerfer dermaßen verbogen, dass ich kurz hinter Rohren (und Gott sei dank erst hinter Rohren!  ) die Kurzstrecke vorne mit 36 zu Ende fahren musste. Entsprechend dann auch die Zeit.... Naja, egal, hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht und: Beni und Arnd haben es schon wieder gefixt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Juli 2015)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> ok sorry - hab gesehen, das Du Mitteldistanz gefahren bist. Mir hat leider ein Stock den Umwerfer dermaßen verbogen, dass ich kurz hinter Rohren (und Gott sei dank erst hinter Rohren!  ) die Kurzstrecke vorne mit 36 zu Ende fahren musste. Entsprechend dann auch die Zeit.... Naja, egal, hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht und: Beni und Arnd haben es schon wieder gefixt.



Ui, dann hast ja Pech gehabt. Dann haben die letzten Anstiege vor Dedenborn aber keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, oder?

Ich fahre ja auch immer nur um die goldene Ananas, irgendwo im Mittelfeld. 
Hatte diesmal noch ne Rechnung mit meinem Kumpel (Erwin Bückers) offen, der mir zuletzt am Tegernsee 13 Minuten abgenommen hat. 
Und das hab ich geschafft.


----------



## Simon9011 (15. Juli 2015)

> Nur mal so ne Frage zum verständnis: wie will der Verein das umsetzen das auch nur die fahren die bezahlt haben ? Wird das Areal dann umzäumt oder gibt es dann nur einen Zugang zu den Strecken ? Ich mein im Prinzip ist das ja dann frei zugänglich und wie will man dann sicherstellen das auch nur die Leute fahren die bezahlt haben ? Wird ahrscheinlich so laufen wie auf den Flowtrails oder ? Son bisschen auf "Vertrauensbasis" ?



Also die Kosten gehen eigentlich nur auf das Shuttle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon9011 (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## -Kottan- (15. Juli 2015)

Simon9011 schrieb:


>


Der Park ist momentan nur an den Wochenenden für Mitglieder geöffnet. Es ist dann auch der Shuttlebus in Betrieb. Die Tageskarte kostet 22€ (für Mitglieder zukünftig ermäßigt). Eintritt wird überwacht. Bitte unter der Woche nicht fahren, keine Fotos und Videoaufnahmen machen und auf keinen Fall etwas posten.


----------



## Stemminator (15. Juli 2015)

Dann nur Samstags oder auch Sonntags?


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

Simon9011 schrieb:


> Also die Kosten gehen eigentlich nur auf das Shuttle.





-Kottan- schrieb:


> Der Park ist momentan nur an den Wochenenden für Mitglieder geöffnet. Es ist dann auch der Shuttlebus in Betrieb. Die Tageskarte kostet 22€ (für Mitglieder zukünftig ermäßigt)



Ja was denn nun?


----------



## -Kottan- (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun?


Samstag und Sonntag soll für Mitglieder offen sein.


----------



## Cube Lova (16. Juli 2015)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Samstag und Sonntag soll für Mitglieder offen sein.



Das stimmt so nicht! Ich bitte alle die meinen ihr Halbwissen hier teilen zu müssen, dies, vor allem ohne Absprache mit den zuständigen Personen des Vereins (Vorstand), zu unterlassen! Stichhaltige Infos werden auf dem offiziellen Wege erfolgen, sodass alle den gleichen Informationsstand haben. Hier zu spekulieren bringt keinen was und sorgt nur für Missverständnisse. 

Was ich euch (als einer der o.g. Personen) sagen kann, ist dass die offizielle Eröffnung nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt. Dann darf JEDER gegen Erwerb eines entsprechenden Tickets den Park innerhalb der offiziellen Öffnungszeiten befahren. Bis dahin heißt es Nerven behalten und warten. Es lohnt sich

In diesem Sinne: Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

Simon9011 schrieb:


> Also die Kosten gehen eigentlich nur auf das Shuttle.





Cube Lova schrieb:


> Dann darf JEDER gegen Erwerb eines entsprechenden Tickets den Park innerhalb der offiziellen Öffnungszeiten befahren.



Nochmal: Was denn nun? Kostet der Park Eintritt oder nur das Shutteln?


----------



## -Kottan- (16. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht! Ich bitte alle die meinen ihr Halbwissen hier teilen zu müssen, dies, vor allem ohne Absprache mit den zuständigen Personen des Vereins (Vorstand), zu unterlassen! Stichhaltige Infos werden auf dem offiziellen Wege erfolgen, sodass alle den gleichen Informationsstand haben. Hier zu spekulieren bringt keinen was und sorgt nur für Missverständnisse.
> 
> Was ich euch (als einer der o.g. Personen) sagen kann, ist dass die offizielle Eröffnung nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt. Dann darf JEDER gegen Erwerb eines entsprechenden Tickets den Park innerhalb der offiziellen Öffnungszeiten befahren. Bis dahin heißt es Nerven behalten und warten. Es lohnt sich
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Ride on


Ok, dann nehme ich alles zurück. Aber zum einen ist dies kein Halbwissen, sondern Infos von euren eigenen Leuten vor Ort und zum anderen kommen diese Punkte ja nur auf, da es nicht einmal auf der Homepage Informationen gibt oder zumindest eine Telefonnummer unter der man diese Dinge erfragen kann. Es haben bestimmt alle die Zeit zu warten und niemand hier will illegal fahren....


----------



## Cube Lova (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nochmal: Was denn nun? Kostet der Park Eintritt oder nur das Shutteln?



Das eine bedingt logischerweise das andere sonst könnten ja Hinz und Kunz selbst Shuttlen^^


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Das eine bedingt logischerweise das andere



Das wäre mir neu, da genau das (Shuttle bezahlen, Trails frei) anderswo gängige Praxis ist.


----------



## Cube Lova (16. Juli 2015)

Rein aus Neugier: welcher bekannte (deutsche Bikepark) funktioniert so? Und ich rede nicht von flowtrails...


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Rein aus Neugier: welcher bekannte (deutsche Bikepark) funktioniert so? Und ich rede nicht von flowtrails...



Ich weiß nicht, was für Dich ein Flowtrail ist und wo Du die Grenze zum Bikepark ziehst; die Stzreckenbeschreibung oben klingt für mich jedenfalls nicht so, als ginge das über den Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Da Du aber explizit nach Bikepark fragst: Gibt es denn in DE einen, der ohne Lift auskommt? Das Prinzip "Aufstiegshilfe kostet, Trails sind frei" gibt es aber z.B. am Geißkopf und in Braunlage.


----------



## Cube Lova (16. Juli 2015)

Ok, ich kann dir natürliche keine Definition zur Differenzierung anbieten aber dazu nur soviel: eine unserer Strecken ist ein flowtrails. Die drei anderen weisen eine andere Charakteristik auf. Ich würde aufgrund der Anzahl und der Art und Weise der Strecken von einem klassischen bikepark sprechen.

Danke für die Beispiele!

Bei uns ist es nur so: wir betreiben das Ding als Verein, mit allen tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Konsequenzen. Daher ist das Prinzip Trails frei, Aufstieg kostest, schlicht nicht realisierbar. 

Zudem steht unser Transportsystem den meisten Lifts in deutschen Parks in nichts nach.

Von den Strecken dem Shuttle etc. sprich dem Park als solches, kannst du dich gerne selbst überzeugen (lassen) sobald eröffnet ist.

Gruß


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> wir betreiben das Ding als Verein, mit allen tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Konsequenzen. Daher ist das *Prinzip Trails frei, Aufstieg kostest*, schlicht nicht realisierbar.



Das wird aber in Stromberg und Ottweiler z.B. genau so gehandhabt. Wo liegt denn eigentlich der Unterschied in den "Konsequenzen"?

Nebenbei: 22€ ist für diejenigen, die keine Aufstiegshilfe in Anspruch nehmen, recht ambitioniert. Und was ist, wenn man z.B. auf einer Tour vorbeikommt und den "Flowtrail" mitnehmen möchte?


----------



## toastet (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn man z.B. auf einer Tour vorbeikommt und den "Flowtrail" mitnehmen möchte?



Ist es ist doch nun auf den letzten Seiten zichmal erklärt worden warum wieso weshalb der Park nicht einfach frei zugänglich sein kann. Zufällig vorbeikommen und dann einfach auf den Trails rollen geht einfach nicht, bezahlen oder eben Pech gehabt. 



-Kottan- schrieb:


> ...sondern Infos von euren eigenen Leuten vor Ort und zum anderen kommen diese Punkte ja nur auf, da es nicht einmal auf der Homepage Informationen gibt oder zumindest eine Telefonnummer unter der man diese Dinge erfragen kann...



Es gibt ne Facebook Gruppe, wurde hier auch schon verlinkt, dort findet man immer alle aktuellen Infos und wundersamerweise bekommt man auf Fragen auch kurzfristig antworten, da entsprechend wer antworten kann, der es gerade sieht. Schöne neue Medienwelt


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Ist es ist doch nun auf den letzten Seiten zichmal erklärt worden warum wieso weshalb der Park nicht einfach frei zugänglich sein kann



Kannst Du das bitte in Stichpunkten zusammenfassen?
Ich kann ehrlich gesagt bisher keinen triftigen Grund finden, warum es bei Euch anders funktionieren soll als z.B. in Stromberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Facebook Gruppe, wurde hier auch schon verlinkt, dort findet man immer alle aktuellen Infos und wundersamerweise bekommt man auf Fragen auch kurzfristig antworten, da entsprechend wer antworten kann, der es gerade sieht. Schöne neue Medienwelt



Und es gibt auch einen Haufen Leute die Facebook aus gutem Grund vermeiden... 
Bei mir ist es so das Firmen die nur eine Facebook Seite Twitter und instagram betreiben und keine klassische Website halt  scheinbar kein Geld von mir haben wollen... 
Ach ja man sollte über eine Vergünstigungen nachdenken für Leute die nicht schuteln wollen, bzw für Leute die den Traum auf ihrer tour einbauen wollen!
Und vielleicht sollte man mal bei den anderen genannten flowtrails anfragen warum die es so anbieten können wie sie es machen... 
Vielleicht macht es auch Sinn den flowtrail anders zu behandeln wie den Rest der Strecken, 22 EUR sind mir zumindest definitiv zu viel, da ich lieber selber rauf fahre!
Sollte da kein umdenken stattfinden werde ich mir den weg wohl sparen und halt die etwas weiter entfernten flowtrails anfahren wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## freebob (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kannst Du das bitte in Stichpunkten zusammenfassen?
> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt bisher keinen triftigen Grund finden, warum es bei Euch anders funktionieren soll als z.B. in Stromberg.


Zum Beispiel weil in Stromberg und anderswo an Wochenenden keine 2 großen Busse plus Hänger für die Bikes bereitstehen. Kann man auch von den Strecken eigentlich nicht mit den bekannten Flowtrailkonzepten vergleichen, ist deutlich Gravity-lastiger. 

Wenn anderswo Strecken durch Vereine entstehen, die dann jeder fahren darf, heißt das ja nicht dass das hier automatisch auch so sein muss  Jeder muss ein Konzept entwickeln dass zu den Bedingungen passt, hier ist es halt ein kleiner Bikepark mit Shuttle, kostenpflichtig. Es steht ja auch nach wie vor jedem frei für 60,- im Jahr Vereinsmitglied zu werden, und dafür u.A. vergünstigte Preise zu erhalten. 60,-€ hat man ja je nach Anfahrt schon fast für Sprit und Eintritt verpulvert, wenn man einen "regulären" Bikepark besucht


----------



## freebob (16. Juli 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und es gibt auch einen Haufen Leute die Facebook aus gutem Grund vermeiden...


Bin auch nicht bei FB, aber du kanst die Seite ja problemlos aufrufen ohne Mitglied zu sein  https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity  Ob es jetzt eine "normale" Webseite oder eine FB-Seite ist spielt doch keine Rolle, alle Infos sind für jederman zu sehen


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja ja wo Facebook vorne steht habe ich oft genug die Meldung bekommen du must angemeldet sein... von daher folge it diesen links nicht mehr sorry.... je klassische Website ist nicht viel Arbeit, und erreicht auch die Leute die Facebook aus Prinzip meiden... ich z.b. mag keine datenkrake ala Facebook... es gibt mittlerweile auch zu viele Angebote im netzt bei denen man sich über Facebook anmelden soll, leider gehöre ich da ebenfalls nicht zur Zielgruppe... 
bei 22EUR wenn ich selber kurbeln will bleibe ich lieber gleich zuhause.... sorry aber für mich wie vermutlich für viele andere auch ist das nicht nachvollziehbar warum man den Betrag nicht an den schuttle bus bindet...  bzw für selber Fahrer einen attraktiven Preis anbietet... 
Ich bezweifele nach wie vor das sich der Shuttle für euch wirklich rechnet... sonst würden andere flowtrails diese Möglichkeit auch mehr nutzen.


----------



## Cube Lova (16. Juli 2015)

Es gibt Leute die wollen es nicht verstehen! Natürlich rechnet sich der Shuttle nicht. Der wird lediglich zur Kostendeckung genutzt. Wir sind ein gemeinnütziger Verein. Wir verdienen mit dem Park keinen Cent, keiner von uns. Wie alle stecken eine Menge unserer Freizeit in das Projekt, damit andere in den Genuss kommen können, diese Hammer Strecken dort befahren zu können. Und hier sind wieder die üblichen Leute, was ja typisch für dieses Forum ist, die alles kritischst hinterfragen statt vielleicht mal froh zu sein in der mtb Wüste Deutschland an neues, überaus fettes Angebot vor die Nase gesetzt zu bekommen.

Was denkt ihr denn wer die Strecken pflegt, instand hält, für einen reibungslosen Ablauf sorgt und Baumaterialien kauft? Und nur an dich Fraktion "selbsthichdtrampler" zu denken ist doch komplett egoistisch! Sollen wir keinen Shuttle anbieten weil eine kleine Anzahl von Querulanten unbedingt selber kurbeln will ? (Was bei 4 Abfahrten bereits 1000hm sind, nur mal By the way) und die Leute mit ihren big Bikes den Berg hoch schieben lassen?! In erster Linie ist das Ding nunmal für dicke bikes. Manchmal kann man sich echt nur noch an Kopp fassen.

Ich bin jetzt raus aus der Diskussion, der Tellerrand manchen Forenmember ist mir echt zu hoch.

Ich gehe mich über alle die unser Angebot gerne wahrnehmen wollen.diejenigen denen es nicht passt sollen halt woanders fahren, gibt genug Angebote.

Over an out!


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2015)

Sag mir bitte wo ich geschrieben habe das es keinen schuttle Dienst geben soll! 
Und ich habe auch nicht erwartet das ihr gewinne einfahren wollt! Mir ist das Stichwort gemeinnütziger Verein durchaus bekannt! 
Da ich als selberstrampler bzw auf der tour nen flowtrail einbindender unerwünscht zu sein scheine, bin ich jetzt auch raus aus der Diskussion.... 
Ps:
Mitgliedschaft wäre drinn gewesen, wenn ich dann so selten wie ich da wäre frei mal 4-6 abfahren hätte machen können bzw. Auf ner tour hätte darauf abfahren dürfen....


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> hier sind wieder die üblichen Leute, was ja typisch für dieses Forum ist, die alles kritischst hinterfragen statt vielleicht mal froh zu sein



Ich würde mich - schon wegen des Lerneffektes für andere mit ähnlichen Plänen - über ausführliche und schlüssige Antworten auf die kritischen Fragen freuen. 



Cube Lova schrieb:


> mtb Wüste Deutschland



Das Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer im Wald ist in DE recht umfassend, auch wenn es immer wieder Versuche gibt, das einzuschränken. Außerdem gibt es in den meisten Regionen mit entsprechender Topographie auf Grund der dichten Besiedlung eine Vielzahl an Wegen, die sich zum Mountainbiken eignen. Von eine "Wüste" kann also keine Rede sein.

Eine Verbesserung des Angebotes für die Gravity-Fraktion ist zweifellos notwendig und wünschenswert; ich bin jedoch nicht bereit, diese Verbesserung mit einer Parzellierung des Waldes in Sondernutzungszonen mit Eintrittsgeld zu bezahlen, in denen ein willkürlich festgelegter Verein bestimmt, wer wann rein darf und zu welchem Preis.



Cube Lova schrieb:


> Natürlich rechnet sich der Shuttle nicht. Der wird lediglich zur Kostendeckung genutzt.



Ich verstehe es nicht; wer die Trails fahren will, muss shutteln, damit die Kosten für das Shuttle gedeckt werden können?


----------



## freebob (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich würde mich - schon wegen des Lerneffektes für andere mit ähnlichen Plänen - über ausführliche und schlüssige Antworten auf die kritischen Fragen freuen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernsthaft jetzt?  Du zahlst 22,-€ - nennen wir es der Einfachheit halber "Unkostenbeitrag" - dafür kannst du dann an dem Tag Park und Shuttle nutzen. Selber hochkurbeln darf man selbstverständlich auch  Wenn einem das Angebot gefällt und man will öfter fahren, meldet man sich im Verein an und kriegt Vergünstigungen. Wenn einem das Angebot nicht gefällt, dann ist das schade aber auch nicht zu ändern, nirgendwo kann JEDER bedient werden. Ich selbst würde zB öfter nach Stromberg fahren wenn es mehr Richtung Gravity gehen würde. Tuts aber nicht, also fahr ich eher selten hin. Schade, ist aber so, so ist das Leben


----------



## Sittenstrolch (16. Juli 2015)

Ich finds gut. Für 22 Euro nicht trampeln müssen und bergab nur laufen lassen.
Mit dem ÖVP einmal um die Stadt fahren ist teurer und paar Stunden Bahn kosten direkt mal 3stellig.

Haben sich Arbeit gemacht die Jungs und mit Behörden rumgeschlagen ( bestimmt ). Was gibt´s zu meckern.
Selber muss man nur mit´m faulen Arsch hinfahren und rollen lassen.

Gibt´s in der Nähe auch was zu fressen? Oder muss man sich Butterbrote ( ich ess kein Brot ) oder Fritten selbst mitbringen?
Ne Wasserrutsche wäre auch noch geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Juli 2015)

freebob schrieb:


> dafür kannst du dann an dem Tag Park und Shuttle nutzen



Ich bin nicht so der "Parktyp"; sowas trägt für mich nur selten einen ganzen Tag. Gerne nehme ich jedoch auf Tour einen zum Mountainbiken angelegten Weg anstatt der Forststrasse, und ich bin auch gern bereit, dafür am Trailausgang eine angemessene Spende zu hinterlassen.

Das bisher verfolgte Konzept lädt dazu jedoch nicht ein, sondern macht so wie hier dargestellt eher den Eindruck, man wollte unter sich bleiben.


----------



## five40 (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das bisher verfolgte Konzept lädt dazu jedoch nicht ein, sondern macht so wie hier dargestellt eher den Eindruck, man wollte unter sich bleiben.



das haben Vereine so an sich, scheint aber insbesondere auf reine MTB-Vereine in der Region zu zutreffen. Als Außenstehender sieht vieles wie eine Blackbox aus.

Den Tourenfahrer könnte es auch stören, dass bislang benutzte Wege auf einmal "Verboten" sind. Eine schöne Verbindungsmöglichkeit zukünftig weniger?


----------



## freebob (16. Juli 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der "Parktyp"; sowas trägt für mich nur selten einen ganzen Tag. Gerne nehme ich jedoch auf Tour einen zum Mountainbiken angelegten Weg anstatt der Forststrasse, und ich bin auch gern bereit, dafür am Trailausgang eine angemessene Spende zu hinterlassen.


Wie gesagt, jeder hat andere Vorlieben und es ist unmöglich alle zu bedienen. Ein Trailcenter wie in Rabenberg oder in Brilon wär in der Eifel sicher nicht verkehrt, für alle die gern legal "normale" Trails fahren würden. Gibts aber leider nicht, beschwer dich bei den Behörden oder gründe einen Verein und versuch selbst was auf die Beine zu stellen.  



mw.dd schrieb:


> Das bisher verfolgte Konzept lädt dazu jedoch nicht ein, sondern macht so wie hier dargestellt eher den Eindruck, man wollte unter sich bleiben.


Sorry, aber das ist doch einfach nur Unsinn


----------



## five40 (16. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Gibt´s in der Nähe auch was zu fressen? Oder muss man sich Butterbrote ( ich ess kein Brot ) oder Fritten selbst mitbringen?
> Ne Wasserrutsche wäre auch noch geil...



Oberhalb des Bikeparks steht eine "Werbetafel": Simonskall - Die kulinarische Perle der Eifel


----------



## toastet (16. Juli 2015)

Ich geh zum Mountainbiken in die Natur, aber wehe im Wald steht keine Frittenbude, dann bleib ich lieber zu Hause


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr denn wer die Strecken pflegt, instand hält, für einen reibungslosen Ablauf sorgt und Baumaterialien kauft? Und nur an dich Fraktion "selbsthichdtrampler" zu denken ist doch komplett egoistisch! Sollen wir keinen Shuttle anbieten weil eine kleine Anzahl von Querulanten unbedingt selber kurbeln will ? (Was bei 4 Abfahrten bereits 1000hm sind, nur mal By the way) und die Leute mit ihren big Bikes den Berg hoch schieben lassen?! In erster Linie ist das Ding nunmal für dicke bikes. Manchmal kann man sich echt nur noch an Kopp fassen.



Bin ich bei dir ! Irgendwer muss das Ding bauen und Instand halten, wenn man sich dafür Betrag X fragt ist das auch legitim meiner Meinung nach. Es gibt aber auch Konzepte wo von "Otto-Normal-Biker" bis "Gravity-ich-shredder-mich-weg-Biker" für quasi umsonst drüber fahren können -> Flowtrail ! Auch hier Stecken Vereine dahinter,viel wird doch auch über Sponsoren geregelt und natürlich auch aus Spenden finanziert. Aber Leute die selber Kurbeln wollen als Querulanten zu bezeichnen is auch nich ok, gibt halt solche und solche ! War ja nur ne legitime Frage wenn man mal auf ner Tour vorbei kommt ob man auch mal eben eine Abfahrt so machen kann. Und wenn unten oder oben ein Sparschwein hängt findet sich darin bestimmt auch der ein oder andere fünfer !

Von daher passt es ja was du sagst:


Cube Lova schrieb:


> Ich gehe mich über alle die unser Angebot gerne wahrnehmen wollen.diejenigen denen es nicht passt sollen halt woanders fahren, gibt genug Angebote.





five40 schrieb:


> Den Tourenfahrer könnte es auch stören, dass bislang benutzte Wege auf einmal "Verboten" sind. Eine schöne Verbindungsmöglichkeit zukünftig weniger?



Korrekt ! Was mich immens stören würde wäre wenn mir demnächst "empfohlen" wird in einem kostenpflichtigen Bikepark zu fahren wo ich Jahrzehnte lang durch die gleichen Wälder umsonst gefahren bin. Stichwort:Ghettoisierung !
Glaube zwar nicht das es so weit getrieben wird aber theoretisch besteht die Chance zumal der Nationalpark Eifel angrenzt. Wie fändet ihr es wenn man Euch auf den heimischen Trails anhält und sagt: "hier darfste ned mehr fahren, fahr dahinten im Bikepark ?"

Früher bin ich öfter wenn ich über Vossenack in Richtung Schmidt/Simmerath unterwegs war den "alten" Trail da ins Kalltal runtergebrezelt. Sicher hat den auch mal irgendwer angelegt was ich pers.total Klasse fand.Aber wenn's jetzt Kostenpflichtig wird dort auch nur eine Abfahrt zu machen werde ich halt nich mehr da sondern woanders in Kalltal abfahren. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber bei Euch,find's grundsätzlich gut wenn sowas angelegt und genutzt wird, das verhindert viel ärger durch illegale Schepperei. Wie auch immer das Konzept umgesetzt wird.

Also viel Spass im Bikepark,möge er lange bestehen !

Hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (17. Juli 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> den "alten" Trail da ins Kalltal runtergebrezelt. Sicher hat den auch mal irgendwer angelegt



von roland buderath als "Oberstufenpfädchen" in seinen Bike-Touren Buch von 1999 bezeichnet.
Früher Alkohol, heute Adrenalin


----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine Lösung für Leute die nur mal da runter wollen...da ist das mit dem Sparschwein ja schon ein guter Vorschlag...oder man könnte ja auch über eine Halb-Tageskarte mal nachdenken. Das Geld könnte man sich dann noch mitnehmen von den Leuten, die nicht den ganzen Tag Lust und Zeit haben und sollte doch zu realisieren sein.

Schade das auf solche Anfragen, bzw. Anregungen, direkt so unentspannt reagiert wird. Das macht den Verein nicht unbedingt sympathisch.


----------



## freebob (17. Juli 2015)

Ich finds auch ziemlich unsympatisch den Leuten hier so eine Sch... zu unterstellen. Geht ihr ins Restaurant und verlangt den halben Preis weil ihr nicht vorhabt alles aufzuessen? Abgesehen davon wirds wohl sicher allein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht gehen.

Den Blödsinn mit der "Ghettoisierung" kann ich auch nicht mehr hören, wurde ja schon in anderen Threads und überflüssigen MTB-News-Mittwochskolumnen  reichlich breitgetreten... Sicher wirds mal passieren dass im Wald jemand mit "warum fahrt ihr nicht im Bikepark" kommt. Aber das Problem liegt nicht darin dass Park existiert, sondern darin dass einige Leute einiges missverstanden haben (oder nur das verstanden was sie verstehen wollen) und diesen Blödsinn auch noch weiterverbreiten. Bikepark und Trail-/Wegenetz sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, das eine kann das andere nicht ersetzen.

Ich verstehe nicht was man jetzt mit dem Gejammer hier in diesem Thread erreichen will? Dass die Betreiber sagen "Oh, das haben wir ja alles gar nicht bedacht, dann schließen wir jetzt wieder"? Oder dass das jahrelange Gezerre mit Behörden, um endlich irgendwann mal das Konzept durchzukriegen (Vereinsbasis, Bauamtliche Genehmigung, Versicherung, bla bla), am besten einfach nochmal von vorne angefangen wird? All diese Regeln und Genehmigungen die hier vergeben wurden, hat sich nicht einer der Biker ausgedacht weil ihm langweilig war, sondern sind strenge Auflagen die unbedingt eingehalten werden müssen, wenn man den Park weiter betreiben will. Wie das halt so ist in Deutschland.

Ich kanns wie gesagt verstehen dass ein Wunsch nach legalen Trails da ist. Aber dann muss man sich selbst organisieren und versuchen was auf die Beine zu stellen. Von alleine kommen die Behörden nicht auf einen zu und fragen, wo man denn was wie am liebsten hätte.

Ich gehöre übrigens NICHT zu den Verantwortlichen, nicht dass hier weitere Missverständnisse aufkommen. Außerdem fahre ich sowohl sehr gerne Trails als auch im Bikepark  Nichts liegt mir ferner als zerstrittene Fronten zwischen den Gruppen. Ich nehm an dass die schöne Diskussion hier weiter geführt wird und sag schonmal viel Spaß, hab Besseres vor


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Ich geh zum Mountainbiken in die Natur, aber wehe im Wald steht keine Frittenbude, dann bleib ich lieber zu Hause



Ja klaar!
Gibt viel zu wenig Fritten- und Saufbüdchen an den Wegen.


----------



## -Kottan- (17. Juli 2015)

Schön, dass dieses Forum wieder lebt! 
Schaut doch einfach hier nach:

https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity 
http://www.mtb-park-huertgenwald.de/

Auf Facebook (kein Account erforderlich) stehen nun immer die neuesten Infos und mögliche Preise, und auf der Homepage ist eine Telefonnummer für Fragen/Anregungen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juli 2015)

freebob schrieb:


> Ich finds auch ziemlich unsympatisch den Leuten hier so eine Sch... zu unterstellen. Geht ihr ins Restaurant und verlangt den halben Preis weil ihr nicht vorhabt alles aufzuessen? Abgesehen davon wirds wohl sicher allein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht gehen.
> 
> Den Blödsinn mit der "Ghettoisierung" kann ich auch nicht mehr hören, wurde ja schon in anderen Threads und überflüssigen MTB-News-Mittwochskolumnen  reichlich breitgetreten... Sicher wirds mal passieren dass im Wald jemand mit "warum fahrt ihr nicht im Bikepark" kommt. Aber das Problem liegt nicht darin dass Park existiert, sondern darin dass einige Leute einiges missverstanden haben (oder nur das verstanden was sie verstehen wollen) und diesen Blödsinn auch noch weiterverbreiten. Bikepark und Trail-/Wegenetz sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, das eine kann das andere nicht ersetzen.
> 
> ...


 
OK, jetzt lehn dich mal zurück und entspann dich !
Hier hat niemand etwas unterstellt, es waren lediglich Fragen die aufgekommen sind.
Und die Idee dort ein "Einzelfahrt ticket" oder Sparschwein aufzustellen is ja nich verkehrt. Kommt ja auch dem Verein zugute.
So fahren die "Einzelfahrer" am Gelände vorbei, schafft man eine Möglichkeit auch ohne Tagesticket dort zu fahren nimmt man sich halt die Euros auch wieder mit, kommt dem Verein defakto auch zu gute.

Den Verein als unsympathisch hinzustellen halte ich erstmal auch für falsch !
Wer weiss ob das hier überhaupt jemand vom Verein mitliest oder vielleicht sind ja schon Lösungen für Einfachfahrten in der Schublade oder so. Also erstmal abwarten wie sichs entwickelt.

Im übrigen ist es mir pers. egal ob ein oder zwanzig Bikeparks dort gebaut werden, werde auch weiterhin meine Wege & Pfade dort bereisen, der Eifler lässt sich nur schwer Ghettoisieren


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

In Deutschland verfallen echt viele immer direkt in Panik, bevor es überhaupt losgeht.
Oh Gott! AAAAHHH, das ist nicht bis ins Detail perfekt geplant und die Details noch unklaaar!
Paaaaaaaaaaaniiiiiiik! Massenhsyteriiiie!

Der Park hat doch noch net mal offen.

Schick mir mal so ein Vereinsformular und ´n T-Shirt bidde.


----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2015)

freebob schrieb:


> Ich finds auch ziemlich unsympatisch den Leuten hier so eine Sch... zu unterstellen. Geht ihr ins Restaurant und verlangt den halben Preis weil ihr nicht vorhabt alles aufzuessen? Abgesehen davon wirds wohl sicher allein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht gehen.



So ein Quatsch.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juli 2015)

Im Restaurant bezahlt man also auch das teuerste Gericht wenn man nur nen Salat essen will?


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juli 2015)

freebob schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wirds wohl sicher allein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht gehen.



Diese Gründe würden mich - wegen des oben schon angesprochenen Lerneffektes - sehr interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Lova (17. Juli 2015)

Servus noch einmal miteinander

Nur zur Info: es gibt bzw. wird Halbtageskarten geben.

Und nein: der Verein will nicht unter sich bleiben, das Angebot richtet sich an alle interessierten. 

Man sollte die Dinge aber vielleicht einfach mal abwarten und sich dann ein Urteil bilden. Es sollte jedem klar sein dass ich hier nicht die genaue rechtliche Situation aufzeichnen kann und werde.
Gewisse Dinge sind zu akzeptieren, Punkt Ende aus. 


Es wird in Kürze neue offizielle Infos geben!

Bis dahin 

Gruß Basti


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Servus noch einmal miteinander
> 
> Nur zur Info: es gibt bzw. wird Halbtageskarten geben.
> 
> ...



Servus, das ist doch schon mal eine ganz andere Aussage als zu beginn... 
Mir ist auch klar das das ganze erst mal anlaufen muss... als Denkanstoß für die nächsten vereinssitzungen: 
Bitte denkt mal über jene Nutzer nach die wirklich nur eine Abfahrt machen wollen, ob nicht  bei Gelegenheit 10er Karten oder etwas ähnliches eingeführt werden kann.  

Diesem Personenkreis wie zu beginn zu sagen es gibt nur tageskarten basta! kommt halt sehr arrogant rüber und provoziert geradezu entsprechende Reaktionen...  

Also hoffentlich kann man das ganze noch mal auf eine sachliche ebene bekommen.... 

Grüße

Sven


----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2015)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Servus noch einmal miteinander
> 
> Nur zur Info: es gibt bzw. wird Halbtageskarten geben.
> 
> ...



Geht doch. 

Ist doch klar, das solche Fragen kommen, also einfach beantworten sofern möglich und alles ist gut. Ansonsten habt ihr sicher den vollen Respekt für eure Arbeit von allen Bikern.


----------



## Cube Lova (19. Juli 2015)

Dann schaut euch mal in Ruhe um und kommt uns besuchen 

http://mtb-park-huertgenwald.de/

https://www.facebook.com/MTB.Park.Huertgenwald?fref=nf

Beste Grüße und schönes WE!


----------



## dieterAschmitz (19. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Gibt´s in der Nähe auch was zu fressen? Oder muss man sich Butterbrote ( ich ess kein Brot ) oder Fritten selbst mitbringen?
> Ne Wasserrutsche wäre auch noch geil...




Hhihihi

Im Zielbereich ist eine Kneipe / Restaurant neben der/dem anderen, da wird dir bestimmt geholfen ;-)

Fritten - musste noch etwa 30 KM weiter fahren "B"

Gruß Dieter

Ansonsten ist hier das übliche gemosere hier schon bedenklich und bedingt auch recht unfair.

Guckt euch das Ding doch erst mal an, das stampft keiner mit ner Schaufel mal am WE aus dem Boden. Da steckt richtig Action, Geld und Arbeit drin.
Also packt die 22 Euronen aus - und lasst laufen.

By the Way.....ich hatte gestern für 22 Euro gefühlte > 20 Abfahrten (10 - 18 Uhr) -  noch Fragen zum Preis / Leistungsbereich )

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Juli 2015)

Kompliment Leute.
Habe mir gerade mal die Videos der Strecken angesehen.
Sieht echt Klasse aus. 
Hoffe ich schaffe es zum Opening.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stemminator (19. Juli 2015)

*Strecken Videos: *
https://vimeo.com/user42065149


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2015)

Sieht doch jut aus 

Für mich persönlich is das aber leider nix, die Fliegerei fange ich nich mehr an. Flowtrail wär vielleicht interessant aber für ne Einzelfahrt 15 € ? Naja vielleicht mach ichs ja doch irgendwann mal und sehs als Spende für den Verein ! 

Wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg auf das der Park vielleicht noch wachsen wird ...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil gemacht. Da steckt echt Arbeit drin.
Bin mal gespannt, wann sich die ersten Wanderer beim Beerenpflücken auf diese "komischen Wanderpfade" verirren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (19. Juli 2015)

war gestern schon der Fall... iss aber keinem was passiert

haste in willingen ja auch immer wieder, nur sind die dann meistens breit wie sonst was


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Juli 2015)

Erstmal an die Leute, die hier die Schaufel geschwungen haben, dicke Nerven haben mussten, scheinbar richtig gut fahren können und sich nun hier recht unnötig anquatschen lassen müssen: Hut ab! Das habt ihr richtig gut gemacht und ich freue mich, eure Arbeit konsumieren zu dürfen! Stünden links und rechts an den Absprüngen kleine Fähnchen, dann könnte man meinen die Strecke ist in BC 

An die Labertaschen hier: Stellt euch mal vor, ihr könntet selber aktiv werden! Geht zu den Ämtern, sucht Geldgeber, sucht Helfer, sucht ein Gebiet wo ihr was machen dürft uswuswusw..., abschließend dürft ihr dann IBC Kommentare lesen, damit ihr das Gefühl habt, die Bürokraten von morgens sitzen abends vorm PC und tippen hier im Forum...
UND DANN, ja dann könnt ihr hier eure Bedenken äussern. Und euch wegen 15 Euro anzupissen, weil ihr einmal runterrollen wollt?! Ihr fahrt doch bestimmt 3500 Euro schleudern, fahrt mitm Golf möglichst nah zur Strecke und schiebt euch aufm Nachhauseweg nochn BigMac rein..., und dann 15 Euro in Frage stellen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2015)

schulte69 schrieb:


> An die Labertaschen hier: Stellt euch mal vor, ihr könntet selber aktiv werden! Geht zu den Ämtern, sucht Geldgeber, sucht Helfer, sucht ein Gebiet wo ihr was machen dürft uswuswusw..., abschließend dürft ihr dann IBC Kommentare lesen, damit ihr das Gefühl habt, die Bürokraten von morgens sitzen abends vorm PC und tippen hier im Forum...
> UND DANN, ja dann könnt ihr hier eure Bedenken äussern. Und euch wegen 15 Euro anzupissen, weil ihr einmal runterrollen wollt?! Ihr fahrt doch bestimmt 3500 Euro schleudern, fahrt mitm Golf möglichst nah zur Strecke und schiebt euch aufm Nachhauseweg nochn BigMac rein..., und dann 15 Euro in Frage stellen?


 
a) nässt sich hier niemand ein wegen 15€ sondern es wurde lediglich legitime Fragen gestellt
b) Beträgt der Gesamtwert aller in meiner Garage befindlichen Bikes (4) noch nicht mal 3500€
c) würde ich mal überlegen wer mehr mit Auto und Lift unterwegs ist ? Tourenfahrer oder Bikepark nutzer ? Wozu gibts am Bikepark Parkplätze ? Reisen da alle mit Ihren Bikes an ?
d) wenn schiebe ich mir aufm Nachhauseweg nen BicMac UND nen McChicken rein

So und weil du so ein feiner Kerl bist überlege ich neben den 15€ für den bikepark auch eine Spende an den Verein "Ich-ranze-alles-und-jeden-an".e.V zu tätigen


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

Er hat es doch nur gut meinen wollen.
@schraeg  , auf Deinem Nachhauseweg gibts doch gar keinen Mäcces, habe gehört Du machst aber immer Deine Touren dahin um Chicken Mc Nuggets, Hamburger Royal TS, die neuen Mc Pfannekuchen und McReibekuchen mit ner 2L Kola reinzuschieben.
Stimmt das etwa gar nicht? Böse Verleumdung. .

Was der Handel? Vielleicht macht mans wie auf Nürburgring und man bezahlt pro Fahrt wenn man eben nur 2 mal kurz rüber will.

Frage in eigener Sache, wenn ich jetzt vorbeikomme und mit meinen miesen Fahrqualitäten über die Träcks fahr, wie schnell ist die nächste Ambulanz im wahrscheinlichen Fall eines Unfalls denn da?

Ist Vollgesichtshelm, und Protektorjacke Pflicht, eventuell sogar noch so ein Nackenkissen und lange Handschuhe und so?
Oder ist das meine Sache, wenn ich da im Friesennerz auftauche und zum berüchtigten Nacktbikeparker vom Hürtgenwald werde?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> auf Deinem Nachhauseweg gibts doch gar keinen Mäcces, habe gehört Du machst aber immer Deine Touren dahin um Chicken Mc Nuggets, Hamburger Royal TS, die neuen Mc Pfannekuchen und McReibekuchen mit ner 2L Kola reinzuschieben.
> Stimmt das etwa gar nicht? Böse Verleumdung


 
Mist ! Erwischt !



Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Oder ist das meine Sache, wenn ich da im Friesennerz auftauche und zum berüchtigten Nacktbikeparker vom Hürtgenwald werde?


 
Könntest noch als "Schlackermann vom Hürtgenwald" in die Analen eingehen, der titel ist noch zu vergeben


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Könntest noch als "Schlackermann vom Hürtgenwald" in die Analen eingehen, der titel ist noch zu vergeben



Ich werds mir vormerken. Hoffe nur das mich die Dorfbewohner dann nicht mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln über die Strecke jagen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (20. Juli 2015)

sieht auf den Videos wie ein BikePark aus, da lohnt sich wohl die Fahrt nach Winterberg nicht mehr. Vermisse auf den Videos etwas von den schönen naturbelassenen Streckenabschnitten der alten Strecke (u.a. Felsrutsche). Schade. Das wird aber wohl seine Gründe haben?


----------



## Blades (21. Juli 2015)

Ist hier zufälligerweise jemand der Sonntag von Bonn aus rüber fährt und noch einen Platz frei hat?


----------



## Stemminator (21. Juli 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Ist hier zufälligerweise jemand der Sonntag von Bonn aus rüber fährt und noch einen Platz frei hat?



Könnte dich von Satzvey aus mitnehmen.  Dann müsstet du mit dem Zug nach Euskirchen und da einmal umsteigen.


----------



## Blades (22. Juli 2015)

Danke für das Angebot, aber da ich nicht direkt in Bonn Wohne doch ziemlich weit.
Ich werde es dann wohl doch drauf ankommen lassen meinen alters schwach Golf nochmal die Strecke dahin zu peitschen.
Schnell vorher noch ne ADAC Mitgliedschaft abschließen.


----------



## basmati (24. Juli 2015)

Habe grad hier was überflogen!
SCHLIMM was sich Leute anhören müssen, die ihre kostbare Zeit in den Bau neuer Strecken/Bikeparks investieren! :-( 
Egal wie das Konzept ist, die Leute sind nie zufrieden.

Ich weiß wieviel Arbeit der Bau solcher Strecken macht, wir haben ein ähnliches Projekt am laufen! Man Baggert da auch nicht einfach irgendwelche Kurven, Sprünge, etc... hin! Das muss schon alles funktionieren und zueinander passen! Und 4 Jahre mit den Behörden rumschlagen ist auch Standard! - Also pisst euch nicht an wegen dem Tagesticket! Geld verdienen wird da mit Sicherheit keiner aus dem Verein!
Das wurd bestimmt / hoffentlich eh schon geschrieben hier, aber mich regt so etwas immer auf! Die meisten Leute beschweren sich doch nur, setzen sich aber nie für neue Strecken ein!!!

Hut Ab Jungs, die Strecken sehen gut aus! Ich komme bald mal rum!
gruß aus Olpe


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Juli 2015)

basmati schrieb:


> Habe grad hier was überflogen!
> SCHLIMM was sich Leute anhören müssen, die ihre kostbare Zeit in den Bau neuer Strecken/Bikeparks investieren! :-(
> Egal wie das Konzept ist, die Leute sind nie zufrieden.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. Juli 2015)

@basmati warte ab! Gleich bekommste von einem hier den Mitgliedsantrag für seinen ach so witzigen "Ich-ranze-alles-und-jeden-an".e.V. Dann wird kurz erwähnt, dass es nicht ums Geld sondern ums Prinzip geht, dann wirste weiter belächelt und abschließend fahren die Jungens auf deiner Strecke rum und beschweren sich, was man hier und da besser machen kann ;-)

Schönes Wochenende und gelungener Beitrag in meinen Augen


----------



## derAndre (25. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein Bikepark, kein Flowtrail. Ich war heute da. Die Jungs sind cool, die Strecken der Knaller und der Shuttle funktioniert super. 22 € für einen ganzen Tag Spaß ist wahrlich nicht zu viel. Wer da selbst rauf fahren will ist da aber vermutlich eh fehl am Platz. Der hat in dem Park vermutlich eh keinen Spaß... Davon ab macht er dann am Tag vielleicht drei oder vier Abfahrten. Das fällt dann auch wiederum kaum auf und wird kaum einen stören.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2015)

basmati schrieb:


> ...Ich weiß wieviel Arbeit der Bau solcher Strecken macht, wir haben ein ähnliches Projekt am laufen! Man Baggert da auch nicht einfach irgendwelche Kurven, Sprünge, etc... hin! Das muss schon alles funktionieren und zueinander passen! Und 4 Jahre mit den Behörden rumschlagen ist auch Standard! - Also pisst euch nicht an wegen dem Tagesticket...


a) ich "pisse" mich nicht wegen nem Tagesticket an geschweige denn wegennem Halbtagesticket. Wie ich bereits erwähnt habebinich sogar bereit für nur 1 Abfahrt mal dem Verein 15 € zu spenden
b) Im Gegensatz zu manch anderm hier bin ich auch immer sachlich geblieben ... von wegen anpissen und so ....

Ach ja 4 Jahre mit den Behörden rumschlagen muss nicht immer sein ! Nicht weit weg vom Bikepark Hürtgenwald gab's mal eine Planung für einen weiteren Flowtrail nach DIMB Zertifizierung. Hier war sogar ruck zuck die amtliche Barriere genommen, leider hatte es da aber an den Leuten gehapert die Vernatwortung übernehmen sollten als es "Ernst" wurde ( vereinsgründung ) . Hier hätte ich auch gerne die Schaufel geschwungen obwohl ich mit Downhill nichts am Hut habe .. ich hätts halt cool gefunden wenn sowas auch in meiner Nähe entstanden wäre, vor allem für die "jüngere Generation" um die ein wenig aus dem "illegalen Streckenbau" zu holen. Da wär mir das auch Wert gewesen. Also nich immer alle über einen Kamm scheren !



schulte69 schrieb:


> @basmati warte ab! Gleich bekommste von einem hier den Mitgliedsantrag für seinen ach so witzigen "Ich-ranze-alles-und-jeden-an".e.V. Dann wird kurz erwähnt, dass es nicht ums Geld sondern ums Prinzip geht, dann wirste weiter belächelt und abschließend fahren die Jungens auf deiner Strecke rum und beschweren sich, was man hier und da besser machen kann ;-)
> 
> Schönes Wochenende und gelungener Beitrag in meinen Augen



Anscheinend immer noch nicht verstanden worums wirklich ging ! Es wurde lediglich die Frage gestellt ob die Möglichkeit besteht die Strecke auch mal für eine Einzelfahrt zu testen. Werde mich ausserdem nie und nimmer über was beschweren was ich selber nicht erstellt habe und ich zudem gar keine Ahnung von Streckenbau und Beschaffenheit habe. Dann würde ich Dir ebenfalls empfehlen Beiträge richtig zu lesen, ich hatte nicht vor dir oder sonstwem ein Mitgliedsantrag zu schicken sondern einfach ne Spende zu tätigen weil ich vermutete das du aufgrund deine Artikulation bereits Mitglied bist !

Ich belasse es nun dabei, könnt Euch von mir aus weiterhin gerne Auslassen. Für mich is das Thema durch, werde dem Verein wenn ich mal da bin die Spende geben und mal den Flowtrail runterfahren. Fliegen is in meinem Alter nix mehr ....


----------



## Stemminator (26. Juli 2015)

Die erste Abfahrt war eh "4 free",  da die Kasse unten im Dorf steht und wir oben geparkt hatten.  

Hat aber super viel Spaß gemacht,  werden kommenden Sonntag wieder vorbei kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (27. Juli 2015)

@schraeg , nicht persönlich nehmen! War mehr auf den Gesamteindruck der letzten Seiten bezogen. Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass ich die letzten Seiten überflogen habe. Und bis auf das "anpissen" war ich sachlich. 

Ich denke mal im echten Leben (nicht im www) würden sich hier alle schon verstehen.


Also bitte fahrt jetzt Fahrrad und respektiert vorhandene Strecken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2015)

basmati schrieb:


> Ich denke mal im echten Leben (nicht im www) würden sich hier alle schon verstehen


----------



## mohlo (29. Juli 2015)

Back to topic!

Weder auf der Facebookeseite noch auf der Homepage findet man genaue Angaben bzw. Mindestanforderungen, welche Art von Helm/Protektoren gefordert ist. Ich würde nämlich gerne am kommenden Wochenende mich auf dem Flowtrail bewegen.
Ausgerüstet bin ich ich mit einem *Bell Super 2R (Fullface)* und *Race Face Charge Leg*.
Ist das ausreichend für den *Flowtrail (!)* oder muss ich ein Upgrade auf *Arm-* und *Bein-Protektoren* vornehmen?

Übrigens finde ich diese seitenlange Diskussion, ob die 22 EUR für den Tagesbesuch angemessen sind, völlig albern und überflüssig. Besonders von einigen, die meinen sie hätten die Weisheit gepachtet und sich dann Stunden später um Kopf und Kragen reden, anstatt 22 EUR zu zahlen, die Strecke damit zu testen und bei Nichtgefallen, das dennoch als persönliche Spende anzusehen. Zudem gibt es ja noch Halbtageskarten (ab 14:00h) für 15 EUR.


----------



## toastet (29. Juli 2015)

In den Parkregeln stehts doch auf der HP und Facebook. Ich würde daraus schließen, dass es so "frei" formuliert wurde, dass du es eben selber entscheiden darfst, solang du eben irgendeine Art von Protektoren trägst. So wie auch ob dir ein Voll- oder Halbschalenhelm (da steht ja sogar dabei, dass ein Fullface empfohlen wird) reicht.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass dir der Schutz der leichten Beinprotektoren reicht im Falle eines Sturz, dann hast du die Bedingungen ja ausreichend erfüllt. Mit dem Haftungsausschluss ist ja am Ende eh jeder seines Glückes Schmied bzw. darf sich selbst mit ggf auftretenden Verletzungen rumschlagen.

Wer den Haftungsverzicht selbst unterschreibt oder sich unterschreiben lässt, sollte hoffentlich reif genug und damit in der Lage sein, seine Schutzausrüstung seinem Können, der eigenen Geschwindigkeit und den eigenen Risiken die man bereit ist einzugehen anzupassen. Schlimm genug, dass man den Leuten heute ne Helm und Protektorenpflicht auferlegen muss weil es ja sonst tatsächlich welche geben würde die ohne in nen Bikepark kommen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. Juli 2015)

Es fahren ja auch genug Moppedfahrer in Sneakers und T-Shirt rum. Ich denk dann immer so, wir müssen In Kalifornien sein. .


----------



## mohlo (29. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> In den Parkregeln stehts doch auf der HP und Facebook.


Und genau diese Formulierungen kann man ja auslegen wie man will. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auf einem Flowtrail auch ohne Protektoren und mit Halbschale fahren können/dürfen. Die Downhill- und Freeride-Strecke würde ich allerdings nur mit Fullface und Protektoren betreten lassen. Ok, wenn man natürlich so wie im Video zum Flowtrail "runterballert", dürfte etwas mehr an Schutzbekleidung nicht schaden.


----------



## toastet (29. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, das wird gewollt so ausgedrückt sein. Fahr ruhig mit deiner Halbschale und den Schwabbelprotektoren da runter, wird dich keiner aufhalten


----------



## mohlo (29. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das wird gewollt so ausgedrückt sein. Fahr ruhig mit deiner Halbschale und den Schwabbelprotektoren da runter, wird dich keiner aufhalten


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass dort auch mal Fahrer runter "dürfen", die nicht unbedingt Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen müssen oder besonders hohe Sprünge absolvieren, sondern einfach Spaß am Flow auf dem Trail haben wollen.


----------



## toastet (29. Juli 2015)

Jo, sagt ja auch keiner, ich gehör auch nicht zu den Rekordbrechern und Weitfliegern. Zu alt für sowas, bin keine 16,18,20 mehr und hab einfach keinen Bock auf Knochenbrüche oder Pizza am Körper. Aber keine Ahnung wie dein Hirn diesen Sprung macht. Am Ende zieh ich mich aber trotzdem entsprechend an wenn ich in nen Park fahre. Vor 15 Jahren bin ich auch am Geiskopf nur mit meiner Giro Exodus CC Schale alle Strecken runter geknallt im T-Shirt. Umgekommen bin ich dabei nicht und schwer verletzt habe ich mich auch nicht. Trotzdem muss ich das heute nicht nochmal herausfordern...
Versteh auch das stetige nachhaken nicht, du wollst wissen was du mindestens anziehen "musst", die Antwort hast du bekommen. Viel Spaß auf dem Flowtrail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (29. Juli 2015)

Es ging lediglich um die Frage, ob seitens der Betreiber Mindestanforderungen an die Schutzausrüstung bestehen. Das wurde ja nun geklärt! ;-)


----------



## Stemminator (29. Juli 2015)

Es wird dich keiner daran hindern,  wenn du dich mit Halbschale durch den Park bewegst,  der Rest ist halt wie überall nach eigenem Ermessen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2015)

Übrigens finde ich diese seitenlange Diskussion, über Protektoren und Helme , völlig albern und überflüssig. Besonders von einigen, die meinen sie hätten die Weisheit gepachtet und sich dann Stunden später um Kopf und Kragen reden  :d

Wartet ab wenn Euch unz Dieter in Spandex un Pisspot abledert ...


----------



## Stemminator (30. Juli 2015)

Wer ist am Sonntag alles da?


----------



## Botje (5. August 2015)

Vielleicht ich nächste Sonntag. Mal sehen ob ich Zeit finde.


----------



## derAndre (6. August 2015)

Die "neue" Mindestanforderung was die Schutzkleidung für Minderjährige angeht finde ich einerseits gut, andererseits wäre es super wenn die Jungs ein paar Fullfacehelme etc. zum Verleih vor Ort hätten aber das kommt bestimmt bald. In dem Artikel auf der Homepage haben wir ja alle gelesen das die Parks erst durch Vermietung und Kurse rentabel werden.

Und Rentabilität wünsche ich den Jungs aber so was von! Geile Scheisse haben die da in den Wald gedengelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (8. August 2015)

Könnte jemande berichten, wie schlammig es heute ist?
Bei uns hat es die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet. Würde gerne morgen hinfahren.


----------



## NiaLux (8. August 2015)

Alles trocken!!!


----------



## H5N1Martin (21. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 
War vor ca 3 Wochen Sonntags da leider war es da total überfüllt und man musste zum Teil 20nin auf den Bus warten bis man mit konnte. 

War es am diesen Sonntag die Ausnahme oder ist das sonntags da immer so Mega voll. 2 Kollegen waren samstags mal da und da war es wohl sehr gut von den Wartezeiten. 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. August 2015)

20 Minuten ist nicht lange.
Phantasialand ist teils öder, kostet viel mehr und Sonntags muss man schon mal 2 Stunden stehen um irgendwo reinzukommen.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## freebob (21. August 2015)

Hängt eher vom Wetter ab als vom Wochentag. Vor 3-4 Wochen war es samstags so voll, dass 20min noch schnell gewesen wären. Da wirds dann schon etwas anstrengend, wenn man minimum ne halbe Stunde in voller Montur bei über 30° in der Sonne steht. Besonders nervig, wenn es ein paar W***** mit dem Anstellen nicht so genau nehmen. Nachmittags kam zwar irgendwann noch ein dritter Bus dazu, aber ohne Hänger, hats auch nicht wirklich besser gemacht.


----------



## TomatoAc (21. August 2015)

20 Minuten klingt doch noch akzeptabel, wenn ich an den "alten" Winterberglift zurückdenke, wo es sich im Sommer bis zum Stausee gestaut hat...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. August 2015)

Deswegen ja auch Stausee.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2015)

Von Simonskall bis Vossenack sinds etwa 2km/150hm....Fahrtwind kühlt ja auch !


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. August 2015)

War gestern mit einem Kumpel das erste mal da. Die Strecken sind echt toll gemacht. Ich persönlich finde die Rote am besten. Die schwarze sind wir nicht gefahren. Es war schon relativ voll gestern, daher musste man kurz vor der Mittagspause und danach schon länger warten. Bleibt die Frage wenn immer mehr Besucher kommen wenn sich das ganze mal rum spricht wie man das alles managen will. Jeder Park hat eine maximale Kapazität...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (24. August 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> War gestern mit einem Kumpel das erste mal da. Die Strecken sind echt toll gemacht. Ich persönlich finde die Rote am besten. Die schwarze sind wir nicht gefahren. Es war schon relativ voll gestern, daher musste man kurz vor der Mittagspause und danach schon länger warten. Bleibt die Frage wenn immer mehr Besucher kommen wenn sich das ganze mal rum spricht wie man das alles managen will. Jeder Park hat eine maximale Kapazität...



Man kann Leute einstellen die bei zuviel Andrang Leute wegekeln.
Ansonsten war ich am WE im Phantasialand und da war es auch voll.
3 Stunden ohne Ankündung für ne Shice 15 Sekunden Wasserrutsche .
Wenn ich die erwische, die das zu verantworten haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (3. September 2015)

Schon krass,wir sind früher jedes We gefahren da als der Park noch nicht war. Da warst du fast alleine da und jetzt ist da am Wochenende immer die Hölle los  aber die Strecke war super da. Fahre aber kein Dh mehr. 
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## sundawn77 (15. September 2015)

Wielange ist der Park denn jetzt genau noch geöffnet?


----------



## MTB-Park-H-Wald (16. September 2015)

Wir haben grundsätzlich bis Ende Oktober geöffnet.


----------



## NiaLux (17. September 2015)

Diesen Samstag ist zu, ist ein 4 Std Radrennen!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal ein kleines Feedback meinerseits @MTB-Park-H-Wald : Euer Park ist wirklich super geworden. Die Strecken sind sehr gut, gerade die Jumpline ist hier in unseren Breiten einzigartig würde ich mal sagen. Die rote und schwarze Line sind auch spaßig, man hat besonders auf der schwarzen Abewechslung mit den beiden Tabeln am Ende, finde ich gut! Eure Leute an der Strecke und auch die Shuttlefahrer waren sehr nett.

Nun doch leider Kritik:
Samstag wars ziemlich voll und Wartezeiten nach der Mittagspause (die ja Sinn macht, damit die Leute sich mal erholen können/müssen) rund 45 Minuten. Irgendwann um 15 Uhr oder so, kam dann der dritte Bus und ab da wars ansich sehr gut. Wäre wünschenswert gewesen, wenn man das Vergnügen früher gehabt hätte. Vor Mittag stand man bestimmt auch schon 20 Minuten oder so...
Da man an den Strecken kaum die Möglichkeit hat mal zwischendrinne einzusteigen, ist man doch recht stark auf ein Shuttle angewiesen.

Die Mittagspause selber empfinde ich ja als eine wichtige Sache, jedoch sollte man die dann auch konsequent durchziehen und nicht doch noch..., oder doch nicht einen Bus runterschicken. Da macht der Fahrer Pause um, ja wann wars denn? Uns wurde gesagt, ab 13:30 ist Pause, dann waren wir gegen 13:10 unten und es kam kein Bus mehr. Wir hatten aber unser Essen usw oben im Auto. Um 13:50 kam dann der erste Bus wieder..., macht für mich keinen Sinn!
Nach der Pause war dann das große Warten unten angesagt. Durch die Pause, sind auf einmal ALLE unten und warten ALLE auf den Bus. Wir sind in der Zeit zwischen 12:30 und 15 Uhr vier mal die Strecken gefahren, das finde ich recht dürftig bei einer Abfahrtslänge von rund..., keine Ahnung wie lang, vielleicht 3 Minuten?!

Ansonsten steht und fällt natürlich alles mit den Leuten die da sind. Manche checken einfach nicht, dass man vielleicht nicht mit 30 durch ne Truppe Omis knallen sollte. Manche könnten auch einfach mal dem gestressten Opi im viel zu großen Auto helfen beim ausparken und muss dem nicht noch mehr Stress machen indem er absichtlich nicht auf dem Parkpllatz zur Seite geht und sich auch noch lustig macht.

Ansich finde ich den Park super..., wenn der vielleicht nicht unbedingt in so einem, Nest wie Hürtgenwald wäre, in dem die Gegebenheiten nicht unbedingt für slche Sachen ausgelegt sind. Der Parkplatz als Busbhf und das kleine Zufahrtsträßchen sind für mich solche Beispiel, die leider unter den Miessmuffeln Konfliktpotential birgen.

Ich würde aber wieder kommen! Seht es bitte als konstruktive Kritik an und überlegt euch wie ihr das Shutteln in den Griff bekommt (ich weiss..., aus der Entfernung leicht gesagt), denn dann bekommt ihr mit der Jumpline ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, eine Line zu haben, die mich sehr an die Bauweise vom Dirt Merchant oder der A Line erinnerte ;-)

Vielen Dank an eure tolle Arbeit und viel Erfolg weiterhin für die Zukunft!


Besten Gruss
Karsten


----------



## MTB-Park-H-Wald (5. Oktober 2015)

Zunächst - vielen Dank für die sehr sachliche Kritik! Genau so muss das und hilft allen weiter 

Wir hatten Samstag tatsächlich ziemliche Probleme mit den Shuttle-Bussen, da nicht die übliche Besetzung (Busfahrer) da war. Ich kann dich beruhigen und dir versichern, dass so ein Chaos - speziell um die Pause rum - so das erste mal eingetreten ist und absolut nicht der Normalität entspricht. Wir hatten, wie am direkt darauf folgenden Sonntag auch, schon wesentlich mehr Leute da und alles lief reibungslos, mit Wartezeiten im Rahmen des Normalen (15 min bis maximal 20 Minuten). Das wird so auch nicht mehr vorkommen, dafür haben wir schon Sorge getragen. Leider sind wir in diesem Punkt ein ziemliches Stück weit abhängig von Dritten. Das gilt für Chaoten, Querulanten und altersschwache Touristen. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die örtlichen Gegebenheiten ziemlich top. Es ist ausreichend Parkfläche vorhanden, es gibt kostenlose Sanitäranlagen, wir haben permanent Ersthelfer auf den Strecken (Die Unfallversorgung, insbesondere die Rettungswege und Zeiten bis Ärzte/RTW eintreffen sucht wohl so ihresgleichen), unsere Fahrer (die Jungs mit den gelben Westen) guiden jeden der mag die Strecken runter und in Simonskall selbst sind sehr nette Restaurants. 

zur Mittagspause: 
Diese Mittagspause war eine absolute Notwendigkeit. Wir hatten in den ersten Wochen teilweise drei RTW gleichzeitig da, weil die Leute sich keine Pause gegönnt haben und immer weiter geheizt sind. Dann waren alle Strecken gleichzeitig für über 45 min gesperrt, weil die Verunfallten abtransportiert werden mussten. Das war so sehr suboptimal. Zudem können auch wir als ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter und Betreiber des Parks so Mittags mal flott was essen.

Es gibt aber auch Punkte, an denen alle Besucher arbeiten können, damit alles reibungslos läuft. Dies gilt insbesondere für die Warteschlange und den Einstieg in die Shuttle-Busse.

Insbesondere an Tagen (wie der letzte Samstag) an dem viele das erste mal da sind, sind die Abläufe teilweise signifikant langsamer. Das liegt daran, dass einige ihren gesunden Menschenverstand nicht einschalten und/oder absolut beratungsresistent sind.

Einige ich-bezogene Persönlichkeiten mogeln sich permanent direkt wenn sie aus dem Wald kommen ganz vorne in die Schlange, oder dahin wo der Bus hält. Hier sind alle gefragt diese Jungs zurecht zu weisen. Andernfalls sind diejenigen die sich ordnungsgemäß hinten anstellen die Deppen. Am Bauwagen ist immer einer von uns: Hingehen und Bescheid sagen, wenn sich jemand unbelehrbar gibt! 

Eine andere wichtige Sache ist der Einstieg in die Busse selbst. Wir haben folgende Reihenfolge, die es für alle sehr viel schneller bis oben macht:

1. Die Hänger werden mit den Bikes belanden, bis sie voll sind. Dabei kann man die Klappen der Hänger auch mit ein bisschen Gefühl runter lassen, damit die nicht jede Saison neu gemacht werden müssen (Ticketpreise-->Euer Geld). Diejenigen, welche die letzten Bike-Plätze auf dem Hänger bekommen, machen auch die Klappen des Hängers wieder zu (5 Sek. Arbeit).

2. Danach setzen sich alle, die ihre Bikes auf den Hänger geladen haben zügig!!! auf die Sitzplätze im Bus. Erst wenn die Leute, die ihre Bikes auf dem Hänger haben, im Bus sitzen, gehen die anderen mit ihren Bikes in die Busse. Andernfalls dürfen die erstgenannten über zig Räder klettern und es tritt wieder eine Verzögerung ein. Diejenigen, die ihre Bikes mit in den Bus nehmen, stellen diese jeweils gegenläufig in den Mittelraum und die Gänge und setzen sich dann auf die freien Sitzplätze, statt neben ihren Bikes Wache zu stehen. So passen deutliche mehr Bikes in den Bus. Und dann werden die Busse bitteschön voll gemacht!  Wenn ihr im Skirurlaub am 6 er Sessellift steht und es steigen nur zwei Mann pro Gondel ein, kriegt er ja auch ein Hals, oder!?

Wenn diese einfachen Regeln von allen beachtet werden würden, würde das Einladen/Einsteigen unter 2 Minuten dauern und alle 8 Minuten ein Bus unten ankommen (Das haben wir an den Probebetrieben mehrfach versucht und ohne Probleme und ohne große Hetze locker geschafft).

Natürlich sollte man es auch vermeiden oben am Parkplatz die Busspur zu zuparken; das könnte problematisch werden.

Wir geben unser Bestes! Wenn ihr das auch macht, haben alle was davon.

In diesem Sinne

Euer Bikepark-Team.


----------



## gobo (6. Oktober 2015)

was mich etwas stört ist die sache das ich ein halbtages ticket erst um 14.00 kaufen kann,warum??ist es nicht egal ob um 10.00 oder um 14.00!?zudem finde ich da den preis etwas hoch da ihr für eine tageskarte 22,00 euro nehmt und die halbtageskarte 17,00euro kostet,wie kann das sein da die hälfte doch 11,00 euro wäre!?
wieso gibt es den überhaupt pausen??ich meine jeder sollte doch wissen wieviel er sich zumuten kann!wenn richtig viel los ist und eine längere pause gemacht wird sollte das in den ticketpreis mit einfließen weil durch das warten unten und den pausen geht doch einiges an zeit verloren!
ansonsten weiter so weil es ein richtig geiler park ist!!!!


----------



## freebob (6. Oktober 2015)

Moment, hab ichs jetzt richtig verstanden? Das heißt die Pause war nicht einmalig, weil an dem Tag so viel los war, sondern soll künftig immer stattfinden?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Oktober 2015)

Nabend @MTB-Park-H-Wald 
Sorry für die verspätete Rückantwort in in Form eines Dankeschöns für die nette Erläuterung. Ich werde weiterhin bei euch verbeischauen und wenn das ein einmaliger Aussetzer war, dann ist ja auch alles gut.

Eure Jumpline ist der Knaller und die DHs machen auch Bock. Ich denke euer Park wird ein paradebeispiel für kommende werden. 

Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg. Bis bald, Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (12. Oktober 2015)

wer kennt die fotografen die am sonntag bilder gemacht haben? links wären nett, danke und ride on!!!


----------



## mikolaus (30. März 2016)

hallo zusammen, ich wollte am Sonntag, den 3.4. das erste mal zu euch kommen. das wird für mich auch das erste mal überhaupt in einem bikepark sein.
also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, zahlt man einen eintrittspreis und der beförderungsservice ist dann inklusive?
kann man, bzw wie lange dauert es selbst mit dem AM bike zum start zu fahren, falls viel los ist und man länger auf den bus warten muss?
sind die bikes im bus oder Hänger schonend befestigt, oder eher so zusammen geworfen?
hab ein neues carbon bike, und fände es schade, wenn da kratzer dran kommen.. klar, bei nem sturz lässt sich das nicht vermeiden, aber beim transport würde ich gerne auf Beschädigungen verzichten.
ansonsten freue ich mich schon sehr und bin voll aufgeregt.


----------



## Stemminator (30. März 2016)

Hi,
genau du bezahlst je nachdem wann du im Park eintriffst den geforderten Preis und kannst dich bequem nach oben kutschieren lassen. 
Das mit dem fahren kann man vielleicht mal machen aber eine Dauerlösung ist es nicht, zumal du auf der Fahrbahn rum krackselst und ob man letzten Endes dann so viel schneller ist...spar dir lieber die Energie. 

Die Bikes stehen schön n Sortiert auf einem Speziell dafür angefertigten Anhänger,  da wird so schnell nichts dran kommen.


----------



## mikolaus (30. März 2016)

super, danke. das hört sich toll an. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass mir das sehr gut gefallen wird und ich wohl oder übel ein weiterer neuer gast sein werde, der unter anderem für eine überfüllung verantwortlich sein wird


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. März 2016)

Mit einem AM Fahrrad wirst du wahrscheinlich am meisten Spaß auf der grünen Strecke haben. Denk bitte daran, dass auf allen Strecken ein Fullface-Helm Pflicht ist!


----------



## mikolaus (30. März 2016)

also dass man klein anfängt, ist mir schon klar. ich werd aber erstmal mit meinem AM bike testen, ob es als neues hobby taugt. und erst wenn ich sicher bin, dass es mir gefällt,  kommt wohl das DH bike. jeder ist in jedem was er tut mal ein Anfänger gewesen. integralhelm und protektoren sind natürlich am start. die würde ich auch tragen, wenn es keine pflicht wäre. und nebenbei... ja, ich kann "fahrrad" fahren..  war halt nur noch nie in nem bikepark   danke für die hinweise  
freu mich schon euch live zu sehen und wie man es richtig macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (11. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade mal recherchiert und habe eine Verbindung von Köln mit Bus und Bahn in Richtung Bikepark Hürtgenwald gefunden: Zugfahrt nach Düren und von dort aus Bus 286 nach Abzw. Vossenack, Hürtgenwald (Fahrtdauer etwas über eine Stunde - ziemlich flott für ein Ziel in der Eifel...)

Ich konnte leider keine offiziellen Anfahrtsinfos zum öffentlichen Nahverkehr finden.

Liegt das daran, dass man mit dem Bike im Bus Probleme bekommt oder wurde diese Information schlichtweg noch nicht hinterlegt?

Grüße
Janek


----------



## five40 (11. April 2016)

JanAcc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Liegt das daran, dass man mit dem Bike im Bus Probleme bekommt oder wurde diese Information schlichtweg noch nicht hinterlegt?


Fahrradbus im AVV gibt es nur von Aachen in die Eifel an So- und Feiertagen.

Ansonsten gilt:
In allen mit einem Fahrradsymbol gekennzeichneten Bussen kann Ihr Fahrrad mitgenommen werden - montags bis freitags ab 19 Uhr, samstags ab 15 Uhr sowie sonn- und feiertags ganztägig. Quelle: http://dkb-dn.de/tickets-preise/tarif/fahrrad-ticket/

Alternative mit der Rurtalbahn von Düren nach Zerkall und dann per Rad immer schön an der Kall entlang ca. 11km 230m bergauf.


----------



## JanAcc (12. April 2016)

Danke schon mal. Erfahrungswerte mit dem Bus gibt es aber anscheinend keine...?


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Mai 2016)

Heute ist ein fast ganzseitiger Artikel über den "Mountainbike-Park" Hürtgenwald in den Aachener Nachrichten (S.21) erschienen; (online ist der Artikel leider kostenpflichtig). Angesprochen werden Vor- und Nachteile für den Ort, weitere Planungen wie z.B. mehr Parkplätze, Errichtung eines Campingplatzes und weiteren Freizeiteinrichtungen sowie die Überlegung, eine gebrauchte Seilbahn zu erwerben.


----------



## MTB-Park-H-Wald (25. Mai 2016)

Servus miteinander

Zu dem oben angesprochenen Zeitungsartikel:

Die Idee einer Seilbahn/eines Lifts ist sicherlich eine super Sache. Mittelfristig wäre das durchaus auch eine Überlegung. Allerdings wissen wir derzeit selbst nicht genau, wer diese Idee an die Presse lanciert bzw. diese auf die Idee gebracht hat darüber zu schreiben.

Derzeit gibt es def. keine konkreten Planungen unsererseits was das angeht. So verlockend die Idee auch ist, kann sich jeder denken was so ein Lift, dessen Bau und Betrieb kostet. Der o.g. Artinel wurde geschrieben, ohne das es irgendwelche konkreten Planungen zu Bau, Finanzierung, Betrieb o.ä. von unserer Seite gibt. 

Ich darf euch alle aber nochmal auf unsere Aktion für dieses Wochende (das ganze lange Wochenede, d.h. vier Tage, für den Preis eines zwei-Tages-Tickets) aufmerksam machen.
Link: http://mtb-park-huertgenwald.de

Wir freuen uns auf euch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2016)

In Altenahr steht noch ne Seilbahn die nicht mehr genutzt wird


----------



## buzzdeee (13. September 2016)

Hi zusammen! 

Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Möglichkeit, bei euch im Park/ in der Nähe zu zelten. Wir würden gerne ein Wochenende bei euch verbringen und fragen uns grad, wie es mit Möglichkeiten zum duschen etc aussieht und ob man einfach am Auto zelten darf (2-Personen Zelt) und so weiter und so fort.  Google hat leider nichts dies bezüglich ausgespuckt.

Ich würd mich über eine Antwort freuen! Wir sind schon heiß wie Frittenfett
Besten Gruß


----------



## mohlo (13. September 2016)

buzzdeee schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Möglichkeit, bei euch im Park/ in der Nähe zu zelten. Wir würden gerne ein Wochenende bei euch verbringen und fragen uns grad, wie es mit Möglichkeiten zum duschen etc aussieht und ob man einfach am Auto zelten darf (2-Personen Zelt) und so weiter und so fort.  Google hat leider nichts dies bezüglich ausgespuckt.
> 
> ...



Google hat bei mir folgendes angezeigt...

http://www.huertgenwald.de/de/freizeit-sport/jugendzeltplatz-finkenheide/
http://www.kreis-dueren.de/kreishaus/amt/51/Jugendzeltplatz.php

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Jugendzeltplatz+Finkenheide,+52393,+Hürtgenwald/Mountainbike-Park+Hürtgenwald,+Simonskaller+Str.,+52393+Hürtgenwald/@50.7017208,6.3339785,13z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x47bf65b394ad6261:0x39d29e97d4af5447!2m2!1d6.3763347!2d50.7277472!1m5!1m1!1s0x47bf64d25551681f:0x37afffa7cd9d928a!2m2!1d6.3498839!2d50.675518?hl=de

Oder etwas komfortabler...

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/DJH+Jugendherberge+Nideggen,+Im+Effels,+Nideggen/Mountainbike-Park+Hürtgenwald,+Simonskaller+Str.,+52393+Hürtgenwald/@50.684091,6.3282171,12z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x47bf6e3884de91a7:0x3eaab2efd00e3e89!2m2!1d6.4822582!2d50.6855659!1m5!1m1!1s0x47bf64d25551681f:0x37afffa7cd9d928a!2m2!1d6.3498839!2d50.675518?hl=de


----------



## xyzHero (18. Juli 2019)

War Jemand letze Woche vor Ort? Wie ist denn so der Andrang am Wochenende?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## AnonBer (Mittwoch um 17:33)

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem das Ende der letzten Saison ja leider etwas holprig lief, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie der aktuelle Stand ist? Wird der Park irgendwann nochmal offiziell öffnen? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (Mittwoch um 20:07)

Kann man die Strecken einfach so runter fahren oder ist da geschlossen?


----------



## derAndre (Gestern um 11:54)

AnonBer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem das Ende der letzten Saison ja leider etwas holprig lief, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie der aktuelle Stand ist? Wird der Park irgendwann nochmal offiziell öffnen?
> Liebe Grüße


das ist die Letzte Info:








						Bikepark Hürtgenwald: Weiterer Betrieb des Parks gefährdet - MTB-News.de
					

Der Bikepark Hürtgenwald nahe Aachen könnte 2023 den Betrieb einstellen. Dem ehrenamtlichen Betreiber-Verein fehlt Unterstützung.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Stemminator (Gestern um 13:32)

Heute gab es ein Update. 









						Mountainbike-Park Hürtgenwald on Instagram: "Wir leben noch…. das wollten wir Euch wissen lassen!  Wir befinden uns in einer Umstrukturierungsphase und arbeiten zur Zeit mit unseren Vertragspartnern an einem neuen Betriebsmodell, um die Strecken für
					

Mountainbike-Park Hürtgenwald shared a post on Instagram: "Wir leben noch…. das wollten wir Euch wissen lassen!  Wir befinden uns in einer Umstrukturierungsphase und arbeiten zur Zeit mit unseren Vertragspartnern an einem neuen Betriebsmodell, um die Strecken für Euch wieder zugänglich zu...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## derAndre (Gestern um 13:59)

ja habe ich auch gerade gesehen... Das ist schon mal gut.


----------

